# STORY & KING



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ANY MEMORIES.I WANNA LOOK BACK IN TIME ..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 18 2008, 01:15 AM~11633090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would cash my checks at that liquor store . next to 7/11 in that pic...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 18 2008, 02:22 AM~11633102
> *GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES
> *


 :yes:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Back in the 70's it was kicking Back in JB parking lot waiting for frisco clubs to pull in. A beer in one hand , and a switch in the other. Watching the sun come up over the mountains on the EASTSIDE and still watching cars ride down Story Road! Hooking up with a Fine Home Girl, then head on down to Motel Row on Montery Road. Car Club Plaques Flying EVERYWERE. The cars you would see on the BLVD, would be the same cars at any given car show. Back then WE enjoyed our car, NOT STORED OUR CAR.

And when I built my Malibu in the 80's, I would Hop it, Race it, and do brake stands with my car one weekend. And the next weekend it would be at a show on jack-stands, full mirrors bumper to bumper with all four wheels off and letting it all hang out.* Build your ride and have fun with your ride because you ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Storys, man do I got them, but can only tell a few (To protect the GUILTY!!!LOL!!!)
I still watch Videos that Me and some homies use to record when we went dippin!
I was in AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC. Got in at 16 years old(1995)and was in till it was over in 2002.
I remember when my Fam Bill pulled the Orange 64 out at the 7-11 parking lot and hit....no wait, SLAMED the bacc bumper for the 1st time(over 47")this was in about 98,99!
The whole fuccin parking lot was pacced and EVERYONE went nuts and starting cheering!
I can remeber at the same parking lot 2 wheeling in circles in my blacc 92 lac around San Jose Imperials about 5 times and then gas hopping on them!!

Everyweekend was a fun one. You didnt wanna be the one that didnt show up then grt the call Sunday morning and have to hear" DAMN HOMIE, YOU FUCCIN MISSED IT!!!!"
And I have not even got started on the amount of females we picked up and took home!!!!
shit has not been the same in about 6 years and I dont understand why! Saturday nights may never be that way again, but there is no reason why we cant get it craccin on Sundays!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 19 2008, 06:43 PM~11647473
> *Back in the 70's it was kicking Back in JB parking lot waiting for frisco clubs to pull in. A beer in one hand , and a switch in the other. Watching the sun come up over the mountains on the EASTSIDE and still watching cars ride down Story Road! Hooking up with a Fine Home Girl, then head on down to Motel Row on Montery Road. Car Club Plaques Flying EVERYWERE. The cars you would see on the BLVD, would be the same cars at any given car show. Back then WE enjoyed our car, NOT STORED OUR CAR.
> 
> And when I built my Malibu in the 80's, I would Hop it, Race it, and do brake stands with my car one weekend. And the next weekend it would be at a show on jack-stands, full mirrors bumper to bumper with all four wheels off and letting it all hang out. Build your ride and have fun with your ride because you ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!
> *


Real talk Paul!!!
There were nights I remember staying out till 4am or so and by the time I got home the sun was starting to come out! The older homies that were ridas from the 80's told us about how most people didnt go home untill 5am in their days!!!

I remeber one time we weere heading out to a show in Sac(about 1998)on a sunday morning. We only dipped till about midnight Saturday cause we had to bounce early sunday. So its about 6:30am on sunday morning and we go to the shell on King and story to fill up. Next thing we know We see Joe and Johnny pull up in Joes old blue Delta88. They still hadnt been home yet!!!!!!
They were still dippin from the night before!!!!

man......................


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FIRST PLACE I EVER WENT CRUISING IN 1982!!!! OUR OWN FUCKING PEOPLE FUCKED THAT UP FOR US, MADE IT TOO WHERE YOU CAN NOT EVEN DRIVE DOWN THE STREET TWICE BEFORE THEY ARE FUCKING WITH YOU. SUCKS THAT PEOPLE HAD TO PUT THERE PERSONAL SHIT INTO CRUISING/


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Great stories homies! I felt like I got to see just a little of the old days.
Thanks for sharing.
PURO


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2008, 08:39 PM~11648424
> *Great stories homies! I felt like I got to see just a little of the old days.
> Thanks for sharing.
> PURO
> *


dont go to far!!! Im sure pics and storys will be posted soon!!!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2008, 07:44 PM~11648472
> *dont go to far!!! Im sure pics and storys will be posted soon!!!
> *


AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT HOW TO UPLOAD POLAROIDS J/K.... :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I remember the first time I cruised Story and King it was 1982. I was sixteen year old, just got my license. Fixed up my first low a 1973 Malibu classic True's and lifted in the front. Man talk about a cruise. There were only fixed up cars on the strip, Candy paint or clean stock paint with pin striping. You never were caught dead driving in a bucket on the strip you'd get laugh at. We used to go to Regina's the under age club. Then cruise after till 5am!!!! we would hang at the 7/11. till the owner would complain then we would get booted. Man Car club plaque's everywhere. I remember the first time is saw someone three wheel, It was in Oakland on east 14 st. It was a 63 Impala from Aztlan Imperials this was in 1982-1983.
You know now that I think about it the SJ PD were cool as fuck back then.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Famed Low rider capitol of the world!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

I STARTED CRUSIN IN 82 OR 83 I WAS 12 . BUMPER TO BUMPER WICH EVER WAY YOU LOOKED FROM THAT STREET BEHIND TROPICANA TO JUST A WAYS PAST CAPITOL EXPRESS WAY. AND FROM TULLY ALL THE WAY TO THE CAR WASH THAT WAS AT ALUM ROCK AND STORY. NEVER NO DRAMA .JUST RIDE TILL THE GAS TANK WAS ON E .SUNDAYS I BELIVE WERE THE BEST THATS PROABABLY WHY I FLUNKED 7th GRADE NEVER WENT TO SCHOOL ON MONDAYS....OH AND I WAS SHOTGUN NO DL 12 yrs OLD....


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

plenty of good times ..........


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

my first time in san jo was in 97 i was 15, my older brothers boy took me in his 87 blazer lifted and all back then. fuck all i really remember was that the streets and the strip was packed! we even picked up some hynas, they didnt fit so one of them sat on my lap on the front seat, serio, i was amazed , some young tight ones too. ofcourse my bros friend got the best one wich was the oldest in the crew and i got her little sis that was 18 at the time. ever since then ive been going back. even though it has changed alot. im still down


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTMFT for STORY and KING


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Sep 19 2008, 07:12 PM~11647703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I remember cruising king and story every weekend till 3 am. I especially remember "The Green Monster" dancing like hell on the street. That car got down.We would cruise the east side until the cops shut it down...then we would hop on the freeway to downtown...cruise there until they the cops shut IT down too....then back to east side. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It was like cat and mouse all night. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: miss those days...
Me and PSTA talking about bring them back on Sundays..
will ya next year now


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2008, 07:07 PM~11647663
> *Storys, man do I got them, but can only tell a few (To protect the GUILTY!!!LOL!!!)
> I still watch Videos that Me and some homies use to record when we went dippin!
> I was in AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC. Got in at 16 years old(1995)and was in till it was over in 2002.
> ...


Bill's ride right here in the middle pic... orange 64 


Couple of shots of Rick's old Cadillac :thumbsup: RIP Cisco...we still miss you, you funny fuck! :angel: 











> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11666937
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: miss those days...
> Me and PSTA talking about bring them back on Sundays..
> will ya next year now
> *


:thumbsup: That would be the shit! Sundays are easier for me anyway... who would have thought growing up and taking care of a family would take so much time  




Great topic for those of us who miss the San Jo cruising...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=131609 
Plenty more pics like this in the topic.


----------



## CADILLAC-RUB-SJ (Sep 24, 2008)

I MISS THE OLD STORY & KING...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 19 2008, 04:43 PM~11647473
> *Back in the 70's it was kicking Back in JB parking lot waiting for frisco clubs to pull in. A beer in one hand , and a switch in the other. Watching the sun come up over the mountains on the EASTSIDE and still watching cars ride down Story Road! Hooking up with a Fine Home Girl, then head on down to Motel Row on Montery Road. Car Club Plaques Flying EVERYWERE. The cars you would see on the BLVD, would be the same cars at any given car show. Back then WE enjoyed our car, NOT STORED OUR CAR.
> 
> And when I built my Malibu in the 80's, I would Hop it, Race it, and do brake stands with my car one weekend. And the next weekend it would be at a show on jack-stands, full mirrors bumper to bumper with all four wheels off and letting it all hang out. Build your ride and have fun with your ride because you ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!
> *



Damn that painted a picture :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11666937
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: miss those days...
> Me and PSTA talking about bring them back on Sundays..
> will ya next year now
> *


lets do it!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thats funny, i just watched the video of that same night when bill brought the 64 out! shit was off the hook back then. 



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11647663
> *Storys, man do I got them, but can only tell a few (To protect the GUILTY!!!LOL!!!)
> I still watch Videos that Me and some homies use to record when we went dippin!
> I was in AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC. Got in at 16 years old(1995)and was in till it was over in 2002.
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 24 2008, 11:38 AM~11685863
> *thats funny, i just watched the video of that same night when bill brought the 64 out! shit was off the hook back then.
> *


I got you on that battle when you were going against INSPERATIONS! The white car(Rivi?)


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 24 2008, 11:38 AM~11685863
> *thats funny, i just watched the video of that same night when bill brought the 64 out! shit was off the hook back then.
> *


make it to a dvd :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2008, 09:32 PM~11681237
> *Damn that painted a picture :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*HERE IS SOME OF MY OLD RIDES WHEN I WAS IN AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC SAN JOSE,CA.*_




























64 wagon and platnum caddy


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, 2 pumps 8 dumps 4 batteries by danny in the riviera. alot of fun battles back then! :biggrin: i remember ridin down king and gettin boxed in by ispirations with the blue grand pre and the ford tempo and battling. i think the best battle i seen was at the pepboys on story when the gold elco from aztlan imperials went up against a regal and they smashed into each other and kept goin!



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11689310
> *I got you on that battle when you were going against INSPERATIONS! The white car(Rivi?)
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 25 2008, 11:53 AM~11696629
> *HERE IS SOME OF MY OLD RIDES WHEN I WAS IN AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC SAN JOSE,CA.
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that wagon, you must have sold it to someone out my way because i used to see it around all the time... thats not the same 64 that bill had and used to hop is it?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+Sep 25 2008, 03:33 PM~11698460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the same one!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 25 2008, 02:33 PM~11698460
> *yup, 2 pumps 8 dumps 4 batteries by danny in the riviera.  alot of fun battles back then!  :biggrin:  i remember ridin down king and gettin boxed in by ispirations with the blue grand pre and the ford tempo and battling. i think the best battle i seen was at the pepboys on story when the gold elco from aztlan imperials went up against a regal and they smashed into each other and kept goin!
> *


i remember that... i think i still have the video from that night. demolishon dance...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 25 2008, 05:50 PM~11699708
> *i remember that... i think i still have the video from that night. demolishon dance...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Shit we'd be washing up the rides,charging batts,getting the cars ready all day just to hit San Jo on a Sat night roll up into the 7 eleven parking lot knowing we were going to hop against someone. hno: and of course going to swoop up some san jo females


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 25 2008, 05:50 PM~11699708
> *i remember that... i think i still have the video from that night. demolishon dance...
> *


COPY PPPLEASE


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

THESE ARE SOME GOOD MEMORIES I WAS ALWAYS OUT AND ABOUT S.J. EVERY WEEKEND . SHOOTIN THE SHIET WHIT EVERYBODY FROM AZTLAN IMPERIALS, INSPERATIONS, SAN JOSE HIGHLIGHTS(VICTOR) THE IMPALAS, ANY BODY & EVERYBODY.JUST KEEPIN IT COOL WITH ALL.... THE LUXURIOUS WAY.....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 25 2008, 05:49 PM~11700158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to this bad-ass Linc? :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Who remembers Dico East back in the later 70's how it was back then? Only the OG cats like my self would remember this; You would not move for hours just sitting in your ride from all corners from AlumRock, Capital Express Way, Tully Rd, and McLaughlin with King & Story in the middle of it all including All of the parking lots full to the bone. Yes I had a "BUCKET" back then, 66 Rivi primed baby blue. Crusin till the sun came over the East Hills. Man I miss those days. You would run out of gas back then and have to push your ride to the side walk.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 19 2008, 06:43 PM~11647473
> *Back in the 70's it was kicking Back in JB parking lot waiting for frisco clubs to pull in. A beer in one hand , and a switch in the other. Watching the sun come up over the mountains on the EASTSIDE and still watching cars ride down Story Road! Hooking up with a Fine Home Girl, then head on down to Motel Row on Montery Road. Car Club Plaques Flying EVERYWERE. The cars you would see on the BLVD, would be the same cars at any given car show. Back then WE enjoyed our car, NOT STORED OUR CAR.
> 
> And when I built my Malibu in the 80's, I would Hop it, Race it, and do brake stands with my car one weekend. And the next weekend it would be at a show on jack-stands, full mirrors bumper to bumper with all four wheels off and letting it all hang out. Build your ride and have fun with your ride because you ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

those where the good old days...every saterday night was popping...bumper 2 bumper...


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2008, 04:56 PM~11731544
> *Who remembers Dico East back in the later 70's how it was back then? Only the OG cats like my self would remember this; You would not move for hours just sitting in your ride from all corners from AlumRock, Capital Express Way, Tully Rd, and McLaughlin with King & Story in the middle of it all including All of the parking lots full to the bone. Yes I had a "BUCKET" back then, 66 Rivi primed baby blue. Crusin till the sun came over the East Hills. Man I miss those days. You would run out of gas back then and have to push your ride to the side walk.
> *


I REMEMBER BUT CHECK THIS OUT I WAS MAYBE 10 WHEN I WENT THERE BUT BY THEN IT WAS THE LITTLE FLEA MARKET.. BEFORE IT MOVED TO THE CAPITOL DRIVE IN MOVIES ..... SHIET I KNOW THERE IS ALOT MORE STORIES OUT THERE. JUST GOT TO DIG IN DEEP AND LET THEM OUT ..I MISS THEM DAYS IT WILL NEVER BE THE SAME THATS TOO BAD FOR THE YOUNGER CATS ..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Sep 29 2008, 09:43 PM~11734877
> *I REMEMBER BUT CHECK THIS OUT I WAS MAYBE 10 WHEN I WENT THERE BUT BY THEN IT WAS THE LITTLE FLEA MARKET.. BEFORE IT MOVED TO THE CAPITOL DRIVE IN MOVIES ..... SHIET I KNOW THERE IS ALOT MORE STORIES OUT THERE. JUST GOT TO DIG IN DEEP AND LET THEM OUT ..I MISS THEM DAYS IT WILL NEVER BE THE SAME  THATS TOO BAD FOR THE YOUNGER CATS ..
> *


Modesto64, you are correct; it was a flea maket by day and disco east at nite.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Frontier village by day and Cruise Story and King by night.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_I remember King and Story as a kid back in the 70s. We use to live by the Pink Elephant Store. Saturday and Sunday nights were of da hook, I will never forget this scene, it use to look like the movie Boulavard Nights._


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

I REMEBER WHEN MY CUZIN USE TO TAKE ME OUT TO THE STRIP WE BE OUT THERE ALL DAME NIGHT WE BE FUCKED UP I WOULD FALL OUT AN WHEN I WAKE UP WE WOULD BE ON ON THE EL COMINO FUCKEN WITH THE WHITE BOYS THEM WERE THE DAYS NOW DAYS IM HOME BY 10   :dunno:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got to cruise king and story once in 98'. Shit was off the hook. I remeber seeing a shit load of bombs posted at the Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11731544
> *Who remembers Dico East back in the later 70's how it was back then? Only the OG cats like my self would remember this; You would not move for hours just sitting in your ride from all corners from AlumRock, Capital Express Way, Tully Rd, and McLaughlin with King & Story in the middle of it all including All of the parking lots full to the bone. Yes I had a "BUCKET" back then, 66 Rivi primed baby blue. Crusin till the sun came over the East Hills. Man I miss those days. You would run out of gas back then and have to push your ride to the side walk.
> *



Im 37 years old and i can remember my uncle taking me out to king and story as a kid. I remember the late 70's, 80's, and 90's on king and story, than santa clara. One friday i remember parking on story and bal harbor cause the streets where so packed, walking to king staring at the victory outreach guys preaching. People in the parking lots, on the sidewalks packed!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 1 2008, 12:30 AM~11746695
> *Frontier village by day and Cruise Story and King by night.
> *



Frontier village is old school, i remember going there as a kid!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Friday afternoon sitting in class at W.C. Overfelt looking at the clock, waitting for the last bell to ring. Ring - Ring, am off to the meeting spot (the hole in the fence on the ocala st side) to make the plans for the Blvd. Billy, Angel, Benny and myself because you NEVER LET OR ALLOWED A DUDE RIDE BITCH!!!

I had the ride, a 2dr 1966 Impala T-Top, F.B.S.S Black with Super flake red top, 14X7 Truespokes wraped in BR78 (It use to be my brothers car BUT, he was never really into the whole Low Ridding Life Style so he gave it to me. And about a year later, I told him to sick the 66 up his ass and gave it back to him But, thats a whole nother story)

It was up to Billy, Angel and Benny to come up with the Beer, Smokes and gas money if we were going to hit the Blvd. The plan was set, and we were off to make it happen for Friday night on the World Famous King & Story Rd. I had the Batterys charging and the system checked the night before, so there was no problem on my end. Angel & Billy would come over and help clean up the 66, then we get ready and and pick-up Benny. Head to the liquor story, then to the gas station to fill-up and hit Disco East parking lot.

We were not old enough to get in but, that did not stop us from trying to score on some older Hinas! :biggrin: It was hard as FUCK to stay off the switches untill around midnight, WHY?, because most guys would show off first thing and be dead around 11:00pm! And YES, we kept track of everyone that tried to clown us and gave them some shit bugers to eat latter that night. It did not take long for Frisco Clubs to catch on to our game and they started to laid off the switch untill midnight as well. 

Man the BEWITCHING HOUR was FUCKING CRAZY! Headlight going every witch way, rides lighting up the streets with huge scrape plates and cars riding on a full lean on Story rd from Jackson Ave to King rd. People everywere, the sounds of Earth, Wind & Fire, GQ, Billy Steward, Malo were comming out of the windows, and you could smell some good ass weed every 10 min or so, Not that I would know anything about that bad stuff.  It was everything you could imagin and more. S.J.P.D would sit on the sidelines because there was just to many cars & people to police, so they would just set there sights on the fuck-ups and leave the rest of us alone. 

Jack in the Box parking lot was were you wanted to be after 1:30 am. Thats were you would see some of the Best Rides Low Ridding had to offer, Hopping action going on, and lets not forget the MOST BEAUTIFUL HomeGirls to walk the face of the earth!!! And for comic entertainment, there was VICTORY OUTREACH preaching how we were going to hell, and there pastor was doing the same thing we were doing! I must admitt that I did try to pull some of those hinas back to the dark side and YES, Im sure Im going to hell for making that happen. Its amazing what some beer and a joint can do to someones faith, or lack of.

The suns burning a hole in the night sky, the mountains on the eastside are turning orange and J.B parking lot is still full. If your lucky you are off to motel row with whoever you hooked up with, or your droping off the homies and heading home. On this night it was the latter. Sun is just braking the mountain tops, Benny was my last stop before hedding home. Windows still down, T-tops still off and Tower of Power " Sparkles in the Sand" is playing. The 66 is riding L.A Drop as I take my last hit of my smoke before turning onto Evelyn Ave on the EastSide of San Jo. I park in the street, run inside to get the keys to my moms car, move it , and pull the 66 into the garage. Hook-up the batterys, pull my moms car back, Spray some BRUT on me so I dont smell like beer & Smokes.

I hit the bed and recaped the night with a smile on my face. It would have been better if was on motel row like Angel was But, you win some & you loose some. No matter the outcome, I was still on Story & King untill the sun came up, again 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

DAMMIT PAUL YOU CAN WRITE A BOOK AND PAINT A PICTURE LIKE A MOFO. TOOK ME BACK TO MY DAYS WHEN I LIVED ON CLIFFWOOD DR AROUND THE BLOCK FROM ORLANDO DR....... CRUSIN KING & STORY TILL THE SUN CAME UP.... MY TRIPS BACK TO SAN JO ARE FEW BUT EVERY TIME I GO ILL CRUISE BY AND THINK OF THE GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 1 2008, 10:58 PM~11756441
> *Friday afternoon sitting in class at W.C. Overfelt looking at the clock, waitting for the last bell to ring. Ring - Ring, am off to the meeting spot (the hole in the fence on the ocala st side) to make the plans for the Blvd. Billy, Angel, Benny and myself because you NEVER LET OR ALLOWED A DUDE RIDE BITCH!!!
> 
> I had the ride, a 2dr 1966 Impala T-Top, F.B.S.S Black with Super flake red top, 14X7 Truespokes wraped in BR78 (It use to be my brothers car BUT, he was never really into the whole Low Ridding Life Style so he gave it to me. And about a year later, I told him to sick the 66 up his ass and gave it back to him But, thats a whole nother story)
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 1 2008, 12:30 AM~11746695
> *Frontier village by day and Cruise Story and King by night.
> *


 :0 THEY SHOULD HAVE NEVER TORE THAT PLACE DOWN...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11756701
> *DAMMIT PAUL YOU CAN WRITE A BOOK AND PAINT A PICTURE LIKE A MOFO. TOOK ME BACK TO MY DAYS WHEN I LIVED ON CLIFFWOOD DR AROUND THE BLOCK FROM ORLANDO DR....... CRUSIN  KING & STORY TILL THE SUN CAME UP.... MY TRIPS BACK TO SAN JO ARE FEW BUT EVERY TIME I GO ILL CRUISE BY AND THINK OF THE GOOD OLD DAYS
> *


X2, dammm that story brought a tear to my eye's when I read Paul story, too.
I live on Cinderilla and Jackson (known back then and now as Story books lane) back then in the 1970 to 1979.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11731544
> *Who remembers Dico East back in the later 70's how it was back then? Only the OG cats like my self would remember this; You would not move for hours just sitting in your ride from all corners from AlumRock, Capital Express Way, Tully Rd, and McLaughlin with King & Story in the middle of it all including All of the parking lots full to the bone. Yes I had a "BUCKET" back then, 66 Rivi primed baby blue. Crusin till the sun came over the East Hills. Man I miss those days. You would run out of gas back then and have to push your ride to the side walk.
> *


Homie I can take you a step back further then that. La Raza Park on the back side Hellyer park.. The chill spot back in the early 70's was the Star Light Ball Room and it's parking lots..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

not king and story,but everyone knows the JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I was born and raised king and story....Bal Harbor and Story Rd. Cant get no closer OGs know where dat at..i seen it all...VICTORY OUTREACH Damn I couldn't sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!GoD wants you HOmeboy!!!lol...i used to hate it no sleep i was in Jr high...Fisher"...One day..my neighbor got an 78monte...From there id loved it...I supposed to be sleeping around ten or so, hell na i was on my fence looking at all the low lows... :biggrin: 


King and Story
carnival
Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauu




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2pwnn6u0fI


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

KING N STORY :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 2 2008, 04:12 PM~11762586
> *Homie I can take you a step back further then that. La Raza Park on the back side Hellyer park.. The chill spot back in the early 70's was the Star Light Ball Room and it's parking lots..
> *


Yes, I remember that too, La Raza Park. It was jumpin, one of the original starting points of lowriding history in San Jo; along with the original starting point was First St. at Saint James Park. Back then when the lowriders and the high riders were battling for Fist St. and Saint James Park. I was kid remembering that, I was about 12 yrs. old back then riding my bike down town.

Yes, San Jo has a lot of lowriding history. Stay  .


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 2 2008, 04:12 PM) 
Homie I can take you a step back further then that. La Raza Park on the back side Hellyer park.. The chill spot back in the early 70's was the Star Light Ball Room and it's parking lots..



> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 3 2008, 09:08 AM~11768082
> *Yes, I remember that too, La Raza Park. It was jumpin, one of the original starting points of lowriding history in San Jo; along with the original starting point was First St. at Saint James Park. Back then when the lowriders and the high riders were battling for Fist St. and Saint James Park. I was kid remembering that, I was about 12 yrs. old back then riding my bike down town.
> 
> Yes, San Jo has a lot of lowriding history. Stay    .
> *


I'm 53, I moved to San Jo in the summer of 74 but used to go visit my familia all the time as I was growing up. I remember my older cuz'n taking us up to 1st to cruise around.. There'd be people up and down the street.. There were a lot of jacket clubs back then also. Can't remember the names of the ones my cuz'n were in..
San Jo; was a very cool place to be in the 70's, not really any gangs back in the early 70's.. Lot's of partying going on for sure.. I left in 79 but still go back to visit familia every couple of years; and yes I make my cuz'n take me for a ride over to Story and King.. I was raised in Whittier, Ca but I grew up in San Jose - East Side..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 3 2008, 10:38 AM~11769424
> *QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 2 2008, 04:12 PM)
> Homie I can take you a step back further then that. La Raza Park on the back side Hellyer park.. The chill spot back in the early 70's was the Star Light Ball Room and it's parking lots..
> I'm 53, I moved to San Jo in the summer of 74 but used to go visit my familia all the time as I was growing up. I remember my older cuz'n taking us up to 1st to cruise around.. There'd be people up and down the street.. There were a lot of jacket clubs back then also. Can't remember the names of the ones my cuz'n were in..
> ...


I am 48, born at San Jose hospital, lived in San Jo most of my life on the East Side. Now living in the Central Valley since 1999. But you are right, the 70s was the best times, not to many gangs and mostly everybody got a long. Stay  & safe Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 3 2008, 11:57 AM~11769602
> *I am 48, born at San Jose hospital, lived in San Jo most of my life on the East Side. Now living in the Central Valley since 1999. But you are right, the 70s was the best times, not to many gangs and mostly everybody got a long. Stay    & safe Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


Vic, right on-- we may have crossed paths at one time or another.. I was always out and about on the East side, hung around a lot over on Soutg 11st also..

Here's the car I had before I left San Jo..


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

hey does anybody remember names of old car clubs from back in the day i can only remembr a few some known and some not so much. limo sensations , fantasy, illussions, mazdarrati, i know more but just cant think of any more at this time. post up what you remember.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 3 2008, 11:59 AM~11770110
> *Vic, right on-- we may have crossed paths at one time or another.. I was always out and about on the East side, hung around a lot over on Soutg 11st also..
> 
> Here's the car I had before I left San Jo..
> ...


Yes, we may have crossed paths. There were a few Malibu's and Chevell's back then. I had a few cars back then, 68 LeMans original color green & 66 Rivi primered baby blue low to the bone; so low that when the cops pulled me over they would put a pack of Camels cigarettes (non filters) on the ground and my 68 LeMans or 66 Rivi would be half the pack of smokes.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:41 PM~11770476
> *Yes, we may have crossed paths. There were a few Malibu's and Chevell's back then. I had a few cars back then, 68 LeMans original color green & 66 Rivi primered baby blue low to the bone; so low that when the cops pulled me over they would put a pack of Camels cigarettes (non filters) on the ground and my 68 LeMans or 66 Rivi would be half the pack of smokes.
> *


That's ol'skool homie, the cops using a pack of smokes to check if you were to low.. There were a few Chevelle/Malibu's back then, mine was the only one at this time that laid frame in the back, thx to my homie Andy Douglas...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:41 PM~11770476
> *Yes, we may have crossed paths. There were a few Malibu's and Chevell's back then. I had a few cars back then, 68 LeMans original color green & 66 Rivi primered baby blue low to the bone; so low that when the cops pulled me over they would put a pack of Camels cigarettes (non filters) on the ground and my 68 LeMans or .
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 3 2008, 12:53 PM~11770577
> *That's ol'skool homie, the cops using a pack of smokes to check if you were to low.. There were a few Chevelle/Malibu's back then, mine was the only one at this time that laid frame in the back, thx to my homie Andy Douglas...
> *


Andy, Lifted both of my cars, my 1978 Firbird and the car I still have today my 74 Caprice Glasshouse named Shops Laggard; man that old school when you had Andy lift you ride. I also had back then a 66 Impala original blue that I sold to Andy that got burned in the fire at his shop on King and Story. I still talk to him from time to time when I see him.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 3 2008, 04:54 PM~11772053
> *Andy, Lifted both of my cars, my 1978 Firbird and the car I still have today my 74 Caprice Glasshouse named Shops Laggard; man that old school when you had Andy lift you ride. I also had back then a 66 Impala original blue that I sold to Andy that got burned in the fire at his shop on King and Story. I still talk to him from time to time when I see him.
> *


Haven't seen ol'Andy in many,many years.. The guy should have been recognised for his contribution to lowriding in Nor Cal...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11756701
> *DAMMIT PAUL YOU CAN WRITE A BOOK AND PAINT A PICTURE LIKE A MOFO. TOOK ME BACK TO MY DAYS WHEN I LIVED ON CLIFFWOOD DR AROUND THE BLOCK FROM ORLANDO DR....... CRUSIN  KING & STORY TILL THE SUN CAME UP.... MY TRIPS BACK TO SAN JO ARE FEW BUT EVERY TIME I GO ILL CRUISE BY AND THINK OF THE GOOD OLD DAYS
> *


Thanks for the good words, It was just one of the many nights I spent on King & Story Rd. I was lucky to have enjoyed those times on the eastside, and its something I will never forget.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice pics and storys!!!
Man, Overfelt high!! Thoose were fun dayzzzz!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 3 2008, 12:40 PM~11770473
> *hey does anybody remember names of old car clubs from back in the day i can only remembr a few some known and some not so much.         limo sensations , fantasy, illussions, mazdarrati, i know more but just cant think of any more at this time.   post up what you remember.
> *


Here are a couple that I remember: Grand Masters, City Life, Chicano Pride, New Wave, New Styles, Street Escorts, AlumRock Cruisers, Uniques. I know there are a few more. Daammm I got a migrain trying to think way back then. But I know my memory did not get to fried back in the days.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Car Club Business Cards I found not to long ago:

Low Riders Unlimited, Legends, Midnite Classics, Classic Image, Lady Bugs, Brown Persuasion, Classic Styles, National Low Riders, First Impressions, California Stepsides, Lation Union, Low Sensations, Ladies of Persuasion, Antano Car Club, Reality Car Club, 59 Elites, Grand Masters and the UNIQUES. *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 3 2008, 11:26 PM~11775173
> *Car Club Business Cards I found not to long ago:
> 
> Low Riders Unlimited, Legends, Midnite Classics, Classic Image, Lady Bugs, Brown Persuasion, Classic Styles, National Low Riders, First Impressions, California Stepsides, Lation Union, Low Sensations, Ladies of Persuasion, Antano Car Club, Reality Car Club, 59 Elites, Grand Masters and the UNIQUES.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 2 2008, 07:45 AM~11758261
> *X2, dammm that story brought a tear to my eye's when I read Paul story, too.
> I live on Cinderilla and Jackson (known back then and now as Story books lane) back then in the 1970 to 1979.
> *


damn the old hood, we lived on galahad


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11773669
> *Here are a couple that I remember: Grand Masters, City Life, Chicano Pride, New Wave, New Styles, Street Escorts, AlumRock Cruisers, Uniques. I know there are a few more. Daammm I got a migrain trying to think way back then. But I know my memory did not get to fried back in the days.
> *


Alum Rock Crusiers are still out there! Them and some other old schhol ridas meet up at the Mountain Mikes pizza on Alum rock every Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 1 2008, 10:58 PM~11756441
> *Friday afternoon sitting in class at W.C. Overfelt looking at the clock, waitting for the last bell to ring. Ring - Ring, am off to the meeting spot (the hole in the fence on the ocala st side) to make the plans for the Blvd. Billy, Angel, Benny and myself because you NEVER LET OR ALLOWED A DUDE RIDE BITCH!!!
> 
> I had the ride, a 2dr 1966 Impala T-Top, F.B.S.S Black with Super flake red top, 14X7 Truespokes wraped in BR78 (It use to be my brothers car BUT, he was never really into the whole Low Ridding Life Style so he gave it to me. And about a year later, I told him to sick the 66 up his ass and gave it back to him But, thats a whole nother story)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64+Oct 3 2008, 12:40 PM~11770473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Classics, Low Conspiracy, Realistics, San Jose Highlites, Royal Emperors, Classic Impalas, Dukes, Low Reflections, Not all San Jo but cruised King Y Story.
Later I member the mini craze when the car club plaque became a thing of the past and painting your club logo on your window was the new fad, I'm guilty of that shit too :twak: But hey, I was 17 and that was the "in thing".First Class, Mazdas Finest, Infatuation, Insanity, Escorted Fantasy, Exclusive Hondas, JealousZ, Illusions, Rambunctious, Sophistication, Mazdaratti, Nu Trend . There were alot more but now I'm brain farting too :around: Shit was funny during the 80's, being at the park or a show, hearing a beeper go off and everyone looking at their pager to see if it was them that just made a sale :roflmao: Some of you know exactly what I'm talking about :biggrin: . What is sad though was how people during the Mini craze just could'nt get rid of their lowrider fast enough to get a Mini  . I saw alot of beautiful lowriders getting sold for next to nothing, Fully Candied and Chromed :angry: . Oh well.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 4 2008, 08:25 PM~11779981
> *New Classics, Low Conspiracy, Realistics, San Jose Highlites, Royal Emperors, Classic Impalas, Dukes, Low Reflections, Not all San Jo but cruised King Y Story.
> Later I member the mini craze when the car club plaque became a thing of the past and painting your club logo on your window was the new fad, I'm guilty of that shit too  :twak: But hey, I was 17 and that was the "in thing".First Class, Mazdas Finest, Infatuation, Insanity, Escorted Fantasy, Exclusive Hondas, JealousZ, Illusions, Rambunctious, Sophistication, Mazdaratti, Nu Trend . There were alot more but now I'm brain farting too :around: Shit was funny during the 80's, being at the park or a show, hearing a beeper go off and everyone looking at their pager to see if it was them that just made a sale :roflmao: Some of you know exactly what I'm talking about :biggrin: . What is sad though was how people during the Mini craze just could'nt get rid of their lowrider fast enough to get a Mini  . I saw alot of beautiful lowriders getting sold for next to nothing, Fully Candied and Chromed :angry: . Oh well.
> *


there you go. got a better memory then me the only thing diffrence is that i could never give up on my lolo with 13 inch zeniths & remingtons that car still sits in my garage but for some crazy reason could never let it go.ill proabably will be burried in it.


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 4 2008, 08:56 PM~11780146
> *there you go. got a better memory then me the only thing diffrence is that i could never give up on my lolo with 13 inch zeniths  & remingtons that car still sits in my garage  but for some crazy reason could never let it go.ill proabably will be burried in it.
> *


I guess I'm in the same boat as you, I still have my 59 Impala and 80 Cadillac I used to cruise King and Story with. I remember Hillview park was jumpin, My homie told me they used to hang at Mayfair ave. One thing I remember is a lot of car clubs from outside San Jose would cruise King and Story also. Besides the above mentioned clubs I vaguely remember seeing plaques for Estilo, New Movement, Latin Style, Crusaders, Bajito, Low Classic, and Primos jackets cruising on non car show nights. Midnite Classics was from my hood. Maybe ill bust it back out after I put Matt and his O.I.G. flunkies on lock down.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT*


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

WHATS GOIN ON I REMEMBER THIS TOPIC ORIGINALLY SAID --- KING & STORY THATS THE WAY WE ALWAYS REFFERED TO IT. SOMEONE GOT CREATIVE AND FLIP IT AROUND. :nono: BUT THATS OK I GUESS WE ALL KNOW WHERE IT ALL STARTED ....


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 6 2008, 06:26 PM~11796223
> *WHATS GOIN ON I REMEMBER THIS TOPIC ORIGINALLY SAID --- KING & STORY THATS THE WAY WE ALWAYS REFFERED TO IT.  SOMEONE GOT CREATIVE AND FLIP IT AROUND</span>. :nono:  BUT THATS OK I GUESS WE ALL KNOW WHERE IT ALL STARTED ....
> *


 :roflmao: Didn't even realize it rolled out like that :cheesy: . I still say Hammer Y Lewis too. What can I say, guess I've been around long enough to remember that shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin: King's Story


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Its been Story and King to me since the late 70's. Man Im just TO DAMM OLD  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 6 2008, 11:17 PM~11798769
> *uffin: King's Story
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 7 2008, 06:46 PM~11806157
> *Its been Story and King to me since the late 70's. Man Im just TO DAMM OLD
> *


Whats up old man 
When are you coming back down to San Jo?
I know you can't go too long without getting that " HOUSE OF PIZZA " fix :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 7 2008, 11:05 PM~11808364
> *Whats up old man
> When are you coming back down to San Jo?
> I know you can't go too long without getting that " HOUSE OF PIZZA " fix :biggrin:
> *


I feel you on that homie.. I liked the old location better..


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:nosad: I KNOW WE DID NOT RUN DRY YET. :nosad:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 9 2008, 08:37 PM~11827361
> *:nosad: I KNOW WE DID NOT RUN DRY YET. :nosad:
> *


everyone is holding out on the pics and vids


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

PLUS THESE










= :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ONLY IN SAN JO BABY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

nice pauly!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Great topic i got lots of stories i remember the first time i hit my own switch at the lot, i can't remember who i was hoping against but i just remember the crowd and telling them to move back because at that time my ball joints where always breaking, and of course no one listen and after about six licks the ball joint breaks the break line snaps and shoots this poor kid who was around 6 got his face covered in hot break fluid at first when hr screamed i was praying that the spring did not get him. it was also the first day i rolled out on my new real rims not my chinas, i was pissed cuz i tacoed the rim when the ball joint broke


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 14 2008, 10:46 PM~11866325
> *ONLY IN SAN JO BABY!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 Damn, Collectors items right there :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11866206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks like the Founding Fathers ( Dino & Alex) from UNIQUES Car Club. * :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 16 2008, 07:13 PM~11886329
> *Looks like the Founding Fathers ( Dino & Alex)  from UNIQUES Car Club.      :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


which cars Paul?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

oh shit some memories king and story to pink elephant weiner schnitzel to down town town 7 eleven to the deanza hotel studio and back again even for a while there 82 83 we would even go to el camino real on somedays hey does any one remember that burnt monte carlo that was behind taco bell for about 2 years man funny shit sometimes we would go to the end up the hill and look back down king and story fun times mann but most of the time we would be parked at jack in the box oh yeah house of pizza man square slices the shows at happy hollow take a trainj ride to the other side 
SANTA CLARA OG LEFT IN 84 1667 jackson street i used to swim in the water where that lady statue is by the SC JAIL I KNOW THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT KING AND STORY BUT JUST A lil of my past by the way today it looks totally different


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 17 2008, 09:01 AM~11891018
> *
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Oct 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11889491
> *oh shit some memories king and story to pink elephant weiner schnitzel to down town town 7 eleven to the deanza hotel studio and back again even for a while there 82 83 we would even go to el camino real on somedays  hey does any one remember that burnt monte carlo that was behind taco bell for about 2 years man funny shit  sometimes we would go to the end up the hill and look back down king and story  fun times mann  but most of the time we would be parked at jack in the box        oh yeah house of pizza man square slices the shows at happy hollow take a trainj ride to the other side
> SANTA CLARA OG  LEFT IN 84 1667 jackson street i used to swim in the water where that lady statue is by the SC JAIL  I KNOW THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT KING AND STORY BUT JUST A lil of my past    by the way today it looks totally different
> *


it seems everybody here ran around the same areas. wish i could go back in time. even just for 1 hour and revisit all of my hang out spots. even MT HAMILTON when every thing else got blocked off. or park behind OVERFELT smoke something something. drink a few beers. or just hang out with all the homies or (snakes) like we use to call the sucias of our days. im 37 but 20 - 25 years went by too damn fast. the east side has seen alot of change. but my memorries will always be there.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2008, 06:10 PM~11874124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rick you wouldnt happen to have a pic of my old towncar from that weekend


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11899213
> *Rick you wouldnt happen to have a pic of my old towncar from that weekend
> *


The purple one. I have it pics from that weekend when the haters threw the roccs at it! Ill see if I can find it!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Oct 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11889491
> *oh shit some memories king and story to pink elephant weiner schnitzel to down town town 7 eleven to the deanza hotel studio and back again even for a while there 82 83 we would even go to el camino real on somedays  hey does any one remember that burnt monte carlo that was behind taco bell for about 2 years man funny shit  sometimes we would go to the end up the hill and look back down king and story  fun times mann  but most of the time we would be parked at jack in the box         oh yeah house of pizza man square slices the shows at happy hollow take a trainj ride to the other side
> SANTA CLARA OG  LEFT IN 84 1667 jackson street i used to swim in the water where that lady statue is by the SC JAIL  I KNOW THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT KING AND STORY BUT JUST A lil of my past    by the way today it looks totally different
> *


Were you talking back in 79/80 time frame, if you are, then I remember that, I was there in Dico East parking lot when these cats from LA came to San Jo and started talking masa and next thing you know they were screaming like women and almost the whole parking lot were beating the crap out of these four cats and then they tore up that car then lit it on fire. Man I was still cruzin when the sun came up and passing Story & King and that car was still smoldering.

That was just after Boulavard Nights came out and the beging of the colo eara in San Jo. Crazy days man.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2008, 02:41 PM~11910745
> *The purple one. I have it pics from that weekend when the haters threw the roccs at it! Ill see if I can find it!!
> *


hell yea hook em up. Yup that weekend was off the hook wasnt shit but a little war wound all we saw was doors opening up like CRAZY :0


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 18 2008, 01:15 AM~11633090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 21 2008, 06:19 PM~11933834
> *hell yea hook em up. Yup that weekend was off the hook wasnt shit but a little war wound all we saw was doors opening up like CRAZY :0
> *


it was a lot of doors :0 
alum rock infront of calderons


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

then.....(Insane67)





now....(Brothers In Arms)










....to be continued.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 21 2008, 09:07 AM~11928337
> *Were you talking back in 79/80 time frame, if you are, then I remember that, I was there in Dico East parking lot when these cats from LA came to San Jo and started talking masa and next thing you know they were screaming like women and almost the whole parking lot were beating the crap out of these four cats and then they tore up that car then lit it on fire. Man I was still cruzin when the sun came up and passing Story & King and that car was still smoldering.
> 
> That was just after Boulavard Nights came out and the beging of the colo eara in San Jo. Crazy days man.
> *


YEAH THATS IT I CAN REMEMBER THAT SHIT LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

HEY IF ANYONE GOES BY THE CURLY CUE IN SANTA CLARA CAN YOU GET ME A PIC OF IT


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 17 2008, 08:01 AM~11891018
> *
> *


Is that Moses's ride City Elegance C.C


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 23 2008, 07:13 PM~11956831
> *Is that Moses's ride City Elegance C.C
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11956831
> *Is that Moses's ride City Elegance C.C
> *


No, this was an old AZTLAN IMPERIALS car.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_I also bought my first set of 13X7 rims and 13' tires in the 80's at Lowriders Hydraulics on Santa Clara St. I also had the old ordering catalog bro. Santa Clara St became the spot._


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Oct 30 2008, 09:15 PM~12020900
> *I also bought my first set of 13X7 rims and 13' tires in the 80's at Lowriders Hydraulics on Santa Clara St. I also had the old ordering catalog bro. Santa Clara St  became the spot.
> *



STAR WIRES?


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: keep them comin.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 3 2008, 04:52 PM~11772935
> *Haven't seen ol'Andy in many,many years.. The guy should have been recognised for his contribution to lowriding in Nor Cal...*


very true ......he was at my shop the other day....i have known him since 89 ......got a pic somewhere


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

A lil clip of lowriding in San Jo and the Bay

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=21187168


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER LIL CLIP FAM

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=25647794


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12042872
> *HERE'S ANOTHER LIL CLIP FAM
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=25647794
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!! Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year???? 

So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


IN MY OPINION THEY JUST NEVER REPECTED NOR CAL LOW LOW'S EVERY LRM ISSUES ALWAYS HAD SO CAL RIDES OR RIDES FROM OTHER STATES EVEN EAST COAST RIDES ARE POSTED IN THERE ISSUES WE WERE ONE OF THERE BIGGEST BACKERS THEY FORGOT WHERE THEY STARTED(SAN JO)NORCAL AND YEAH PAUL WHAT ABOUT THAT NOR CAL LEGENDS AND LIKE YOU SAID F%#K LRM


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


 :yessad: HOPEFULLY JOE RAY WILL CHANGE THIS. OR HAS LOWRIDER SOLD ITS SOUL TO THE SOUTHSIDE :0 WE NEED AN UN-BIASED HALL OF FAME


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


I agree 100%.. Funny lowriders magazine roots are in San Jose.. They (Sonny) used to come by Andy's shops and ask for someone to go judge one of there small shows they were always doing back in the day.. So some real pioneers you've mentioned here homie.. They deserve to be honored for their accomplishments...


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


TTT
True Legends of the bay.....Lets not forget Derek Ward First president of Low Creations


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 2 2008, 01:42 AM~12037418
> *very true ......he was at my shop the other day....i have known him since 89 ......got a pic somewhere
> *


Next time you see him tell him his ol'friend John with the 69 Chevelle said hello...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 31 2008, 07:57 AM~12024127
> *STAR WIRES?
> *


_RIGHT-RIGHT_


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

eddie or anthony from impalas modesto dont know your screen name pmme your cuz isaac


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

LRM needs to go back to being Chicano owned and operated! Its all about the advertising Fedia nowadays. 
Anyone remember Biney and her 5 star production shows? 
Any one remember some Lowrider girls named Suzy "Q and Gailey? They used to do their own Hydro stuff?
How about the girl that used to own 69Times?
Andy used to have a attitude. lol So me and the Homies chilled at Rauls on alum rock. Where my Homie Willie worked. 
Mr Miller(R.I.P.) Low Rider hydraulics was HELLA COOL, He used to let me and my son kick it in the shop all the time. What happened to Jimmy and Woodie? I think him and Steve used to be in "FIRST IMPRESSIONS" He lifted my Cadillac upside down when I first got it because I didn't want to cut it. I had to flip the front and cut it out eventually but my back is still upside down over 20 years later. One thing about King and Story is you get a life long Bond with the people you chilled with.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl+Nov 3 2008, 10:58 PM~12053491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


 :yes: :rant:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12052388
> *TTT
> True Legends of the bay.....Lets not forget Derek Ward First president of Low Creations
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


x2


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*TO THE TOP FOR THE HOME TOWN !!!*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66+Nov 2 2008, 08:57 PM~12043452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sucks that LRM only recognizes people from the south, but fuck it as long as the old schooler and us young cats know our history. its all good!!! i know i dont need a magazine to tell my who the true pioneers in this lifestyle are. shit they have even failed to recognize the man himself SONNY MADRID. shit without him i doubt there would be any publication about lowriding. ive met him a few different times and chilled with him. hes a real down to earth vato. at first i didnt believe it was him...i think i was in shock or something :biggrin: but hes a real cool dude and has alot of stories to tell. im glad that iv had the chance to sit with him a few times and listen to a few of them. he lives here in the central valley 20 minutes from my pad. hes always at local shows selling old lrms, posters and arte magazines.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 8 2008, 10:58 PM~12102360
> *sucks that LRM only recognizes people from the south, but fuck it as long as the old schooler and us young cats know our history. its all good!!! i know i dont need a magazine to tell my who the true pioneers in this lifestyle are. shit they have even failed to recognize the man himself SONNY MADRID. shit without him i doubt there would be any publication about lowriding. ive met him a few different times and chilled with him. hes a real down to earth vato. at first i didnt believe it was him...i think i was in shock or something :biggrin: but  hes a real cool dude and has alot of stories to tell. im glad that iv had the chance to sit with him a few times and listen to a few of them. he lives here in the central valley 20 minutes from my pad. hes always at local shows selling old lrms, posters and arte magazines.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

USE THE "IMG" CODE


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 10 2008, 10:56 PM~12120967
> *USE THE "IMG" CODE
> *


thanks . :biggrin: fuckin newbie sorry.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up Supreme. well said.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modesto64+Nov 10 2008, 09:58 PM~12120983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW,


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 10 2008, 11:02 PM~12121043
> *:biggrin:   NOW POST THEM PICS UP
> YOU KNOW,
> *


soon..... now i must learn how to upload them . my kids are gettin tired of me buggin them. :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Nov 10 2008, 10:05 PM~12121075
> *soon..... now i must learn how to upload them .  my kids are gettin tired of me buggin them. :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 8 2008, 08:50 AM~12098032
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOME TOWN !!!
> *


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2008, 07:12 PM~11647703
> *Real talk Paul!!!
> There were nights I remember staying out till 4am or so and by the time I got home the sun was starting to come out! The older homies that were ridas from the 80's told us about how most people didnt go home untill 5am in their days!!!
> 
> ...


lol..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 14 2008, 06:05 AM~12154093
> *lol..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 14 2008, 04:05 AM~12154093
> *lol..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


that was every weekend uffin:

shit i think sleeps and cstylz were out there during the week too, warming up.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 14 2008, 11:49 AM~12156107
> *that was every weekend uffin:
> 
> shit i think sleeps and cstylz were out there during the week too, warming up.
> *


24/7


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.

This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.

Back in late 93 - early 94: Danny from Eminence Car Club & Jimmy from Kool Impression Car Club called a meeting at Marks Hot Dogs to inform the local car clubs the San Jose Police Dept. Had set there sight on ELIMINATING ALL CAR CLUBS FROM SAN JOSE! This information came from club member of both clubs mentioned, after being pulled over by S.J.P.D, the officers stated the days of low rider car clubs in San Jose were numbered. After this information was shared with the clubs that attended this meeting, it was decided that for us (The Low Rider Clubs) to fight for our rights to be a Car Club, we first had to UNITE as one power before pushing forward. This is were the heart and soul of the Alliance began to form.

Our fist official meeting was held at Round Table Pizza on Quimby & White road. The clubs that attended the first meeting were ( In alphabetical order) Azlan Imperials, Bombs, Brown Impressions, Camino Conspiracy, Dukes: Santa Clara Chapter, Eminence, Endless Dreams Impalas, Kool Impressions, Luxurious, Rollin Deep and Uniques. Soon after that first meeting Chosen Ones, City Life, Inspirations and Parliament came on board as well. There were other clubs in San Jose that chose not to participate for no other reason then they felt we were wasting our time trying to do something that had failed many times before, Well they were WRONG!

Our first order of business was to establish peace among the car clubs involved in the alliance. This proved to be a very delicate and some times scary task. There was plenty of bad blood with many clubs, and trying to find a middle ground seemed sometimes out of reach. The alliance voted Paul Lemus (That’s Me) as its spokesman and more important, its liaison to try to resolve the bad blood between its members. It was easy to see that most clubs wanted to work things out, there was just no direct avenue to get them from point A to point B. Now it was there, and it was working. To be truthful in this matter, I had little to do with this for the simple fact that once the clubs started talking to one another, they seemed to work it out themselfs.

Then there was our first show of unity, we boycotted the Cinco De Mayo Parade because of the harassment we as low Riders received after the Parade by the S.J.P.D. Word got out about what we planed to do, and I received several calls from S.J.P.D stating that I would be held financial liable for any and all property damage and police overtime if it could be proven that it was directly caused be the San Jose Low Rider Alliance. Like I was scared, at that time I was a full time student, working out of my rented house, next to no money in the bank and a 66 impala. Like a gave a shit about them taking my money, I HAD NO MONEY! And lets not forget the threats by the G.I Forum both physical and financial ( Again, like I gave a shit). The Protest went better then we could have ever imagined, Then we celebrated at Cunningham Park with food and drinks, and the rest is HISTORY.

I hope this helps in understanding how and why we did what we did. Its somthing that I am very proud of being apart of, and more so the many friends we all made along the way.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

just talk shit back until he swings first then its SELF DEFENCE.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 18 2008, 12:49 AM~12187907
> *This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.
> 
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> ...



I do remember the meetings.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

...and after reading the rest, THE REST OF WHAT YOU WROTE PAUL.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 17 2008, 10:49 PM~12187907
> *This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.
> 
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 18 2008, 12:49 AM~12187907
> *This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.
> 
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> ...




 the kinda shit you never forget. i remember walking up and down santa clara passing out flyers i still have some of them . proud to have been a part of it


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 17 2008, 11:49 PM~12187907
> *This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.
> 
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 19 2008, 01:13 AM~12198395
> *  the kinda shit you never forget. i remember walking up and down santa clara passing out flyers i still have some of them . proud to have been a part of it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 19 2008, 12:13 AM~12198395
> *  the kinda shit you never forget. i remember walking up and down santa clara passing out flyers i still have some of them . proud to have been a part of it
> *


*If you can scan and post one of those flyers. THAT WOULD BE WAY KOOL!! And save one for me to. :biggrin: *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Paul!
I remember those meetings and going to them with my AZTLAN IMPERIAL brothers.
Its still amazing when you think how everyone was able to put Egos,beefs,and pride aside and turn the alliance into a positive thing.
we had fun. Those were during my high school days! great memories.


> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 18 2008, 12:49 AM~12187907
> *This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.
> 
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 24 2008, 09:07 AM~12241313
> *Thanks Paul!
> I remember those meetings and going to them with my AZTLAN IMPERIAL brothers.
> Its still amazing when you think how everyone was able to put Egos,beefs,and pride aside and turn the alliance into a positive thing.
> ...


I almost got a DUI in my Elco after one of those


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my homies from San Jo East Side and the whole town of San Jose Calif..; Ol'Man John - Homie Styln


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 27 2008, 11:42 AM~12274589
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all my homies from San Jo East Side and the whole town of San Jose Calif..; Ol'Man John - Homie Styln
> *


Back to you Homie...Hope yours was great!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 19 2008, 12:13 AM~12198395
> *  the kinda shit you never forget. i remember walking up and down santa clara passing out flyers i still have some of them . proud to have been a part of it
> *


Any chance you could scan and post one?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

dont know if its been posted?


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Nov 29 2008, 07:44 PM~12290700
> *dont know if its been posted?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice......


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 21 2008, 09:50 PM~12225855
> *If you can scan and post one of those flyers. THAT WOULD BE WAY KOOL!! And save one for me to. :biggrin:
> *


i gota have ray do it ill dig them out the cabinet in the garage gota clean that shit up anyway wanna help lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Nov 29 2008, 08:44 PM~12290700
> *dont know if its been posted?
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 3 2008, 10:46 AM~12323439
> *TTT. :biggrin:
> *


me ttt me :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2008, 02:05 AM~12342140
> *i gota have ray do it ill dig them out the cabinet in the garage gota clean that shit up anyway wanna help lol :biggrin:
> *



i also just found the sj aliance hat does anyone else stil have theres lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*Merry Christmas and a Safe & Happy New Year from John & Carol Sabedra*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

no more fliccs?


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 17 2008, 07:59 AM~12453686
> *no more fliccs?
> *


GUESS NOT P .


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I joined the Uniques Car Club in 1977. Here is a picture of my 1971 Impala from back in the days. Flake top and lifted. I miss those old days. Check it out. Thanks to Paul for keeping the Uniques alive. Big Props.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is a rare LP Cover of Story and King from back in the days. Early 70's Check it out.


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

classic always fun to cruise , specially on cinco de mayo


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :0 anymore of that two-tone blue 64 is it??


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know there is alot more out there 
TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Check out under CAR CLUBS for The Uniques 1977 San Jo for some great San Jose old school photos.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

East Side San Jo...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

great pics, great storys. :thumbsup:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

This is a dope thread, we need to bring it back so the young homies have something to remember someday....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 2 2009, 12:39 AM~13762332
> *This is a dope thread, we need to bring it back so the young homies have something to remember someday....
> *


x2


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats what Im talking about Hommie! why dont they show that kind of SHIT on LIVIN THE LOW LIFE! Instead they show everyone from down South. Little do they know That [email protected]**@n Magazine Started up here ON KING& STORY :rant: :banghead:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 17 2008, 08:01 AM~11891018
> *
> *


Dam Hommie you will never see a paint job that good from back in the day!
Good job Lima :thumbsup: you should of kept that paint job just like that Josh :dunno: I remeber going to Vado House seeing that car in the driveway Back in the day uffin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 3 2008, 06:09 PM~11773071
> *Thanks for the good words, It was just one of the many nights I spent on King & Story Rd. I was lucky to have enjoyed those times on the eastside, and its something I will never forget.
> *


X2 HOMMIE :h5:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12043452
> *Is'nt it interesting that Low Rider Magazine seems to Honor Low Riding Pioners from down south? What about people like Andy Douglas from Andys Hydraulics or  Steve & Lenard Miller from Low Rider Hydraulics whom both made a HUGE IMPACT on the Low Rider seen WORLD WIDE!!!  Or others like Mark Spancel who back in 1978 hit 45 inches with his 63 Impala! How about Ralph Douglas who stood his 66 Impala stright up on its back bumper above the mesuring sticks! How could these men be over-looked year after year after year????
> 
> So in my humble opinon and with true sencerity, L.R.M can go #*&@ THEMSELFS!
> *


QUe Pasa Paul! :biggrin: 

You should check out this issue or the returning issue of GARAGE Magazine. There is a NICE article on Andy Douglas and the history of Lowrider Hydraulics. Pick it up, it's a good read even though I thought they could have ended the article better(I think they ran out of space).

Let me add Raul's Hydraulics and RIchard Torrez to that list of builders that made an impact in Lowriding.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 7 2009, 09:25 AM~13815120
> *:thumbsup: Thats what Im talking about Hommie! why dont they show that kind of SHIT on LIVIN THE LOW LIFE! Instead they show everyone from down South. Little do they know That [email protected]**@n Magazine Started up here ON KING& STORY  :rant:  :banghead:
> *


About time someone said that....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 17 2008, 10:49 PM~12187907
> *This post is in response to the many e-mails I have received in regards to the once was San Jose Low Rider Alliance. It seems that for the most part, people think the Alliance was started for the purpose of hitting the streets and BBQ’s, Well this could not be further from the truth.
> 
> This is how the S.J.L.R.A Formed.
> ...


Very Good History Lesson....We need more of these...To move foward and take to the top alwayz...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree with the comments about Nor Cal not getting the respect they deserve.. I moved back to So Cal in mid-1979.. Whittier Blvd was dead, the cops were banning cruising everywhere but Story and King was still pop'n.. Some of my old homies from LA even made a couple of trips to San Jose to go cruise Story & King in the summer of 79..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 17 2009, 10:01 AM~13911926
> *QUe Pasa Paul!  :biggrin:
> 
> You should check out this issue or the returning issue of GARAGE Magazine.  There is a NICE article on Andy Douglas and the history of Lowrider Hydraulics. Pick it up, it's a good read even though I thought they could have ended the article better(I think they ran out of space).
> ...



just found out about the article, its hard to find GARAGE around here. gotta head to fresno.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@May 17 2009, 06:36 PM~13914511
> *About time someone said that....
> *


X2


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*This section was cut from my daughter Athena's final term paper as she has now graduated from UC Berkeley. I think you will find it interesting reading for the fact that it comes from the experiances she seen, and a interview with me to clean-up any loose ends she might have had with this section of her paper. *

A Community of Lowriders
Whilst the term Chicano had embodied a culture of people, certain cultural aspects became more prominent than others; for me, it was lowriding. As a young girl I was immersed into this sub-culture by having been born to Paul Lemus, a man well acculturated to this lifestyle. Lowriding in the 1970’s is the same as it is today in regards to law enforcement; seen as a community of criminals rather than just a community. And while lowriding isn’t as prominent as it had been in past years, at least not in the bay area of California, it still continues with many of the same problems as it had when it was first conceived. 

A significant chapter of the lowriding history came with the birth of the San Jose Lowrider Alliance, headed by Paul Lemus. Its conception began in the early 1990’s with the police informing certain members of the Lowrider community at that time that lowriders days were numbered. Feeling as though a part of their inherent culture was being threatened, many lowrider car clubs attended a meeting at Mark’s Hot Dogs, located in San Jose, Ca., to discuss the concern of police targeting Latinos/as in the community, using lowriding as their means to an end. Paul was asked to be spokesperson for the aggregate of car clubs, for he was well respected amongst many. At this time he was attending De Anza College and prior to this he had wanted to become a police officer himself. After interacting with those he thought he wanted to be a part of, his decision quickly disseminated as he saw how others wanting to be police officers viewed the world, specifically in regards to the lowrider community which Paul was a part of. Though it must be noted that while his choice to leave was not what he initially expected, time had not been wasted, for it gave him certain knowledge that could be utilized with future police interactions. 

The first major event the San Jose Lowrider Alliance partook in was the City of San Jose’s Annual Cinco de Mayo Parade. For many years, the lowrider community would be asked to display their cars in the parade by the city, yet after the parade was over, they were harassed and given tickets by San Jose Police Department. This hypocrisy was to be their first test battle. They boycotted the parade and instead fourteen car clubs passed out fliers informing the community of the new San Jose Lowrider Alliance and the issues they were facing; stating that they were a peaceful group that built their cars to reflect the lowrider culture. Surprisingly, noted by Paul, there was strong support from the community. Many people had left the parade because the only reason they would come was to see the lowrider cars; therefore no cars, no show. After the parade, many clubs went to Lake Cunningham Park in celebration of their day’s success. Police made their way to the park in hopes of harassing and intimidating the lowriders; but with strong conviction by Paul, and his voicing to the police that there was nothing they legally do to them, an even stronger Alliance came to be, for many who were initially skeptical now experienced first hand what they could potentially accomplish. 

The Alliance turned itself into a non-profit organization complete with accounting books. They held meeting twice a month and each club paid $20 month into the fund which offset the costs of BBQs, printing flyers, renting equipment, etc. Not long after did the idea of becoming political present itself. The main goal was to create block vote which they could utilize when needed. As it so happens in the San Jose Eastside district, the run for city councilmen was often a tight race, and voting was coming up soon at this time. The Alliance decided to have a registration drive, where car club members, their friends and families, as well as the community could come together, look at lowrider cars and register to vote. The turn out was that of 500 people registering to vote. Paul then scheduled an appointment with then city councilman at the time and took the registration receipts to the meeting. He requested that the councilman get him a meeting with the chief of police, Chief Kovarubias. Paul got the meeting and there was an excitement amongst the Alliance members that they were finally seeing results. The day of the meeting Paul went prepared to introduce himself and the Alliance to the Chief. Once the meeting began, he quickly realized that the Chief and his associates were only prepared to talk about the ‘no cruising’ ordinance, which was not even on his agenda; for regardless of what the law said they were going to cruise anyways. Paul began to talk of how the police need to become more involved in the community and work with the alliance. The majority of the interactions police had with children were negative, many due to the police being called to disputes within homes and children bearing witness to the events. Paul told them how lowriders were seen as role models to the younger community, for they provided an alternative to that of gangs and drugs. He wanted to show the kids how their role models and those who they have had a negative encounter with could work together, but the police didn’t reciprocate. The meeting ended with the chief and his associates now wanting to know more about whom Paul Lemus was and what was the Alliance. 

After the meeting it was decided that the Alliance would host their first annual toy drive, which was to be car show like but necessarily a car show per se; car shows were banned at this time. Though seemingly a good idea and for a good cause, it so happened that Paul had been blacklisted in that no city or county place would allow for he and the Alliance to host their events at the their establishments. Paul’s good friend, Sergeant Mario Acevedo, was serving in the army and offered the Alliance to use the National Guard located in downtown San Jose. Sergeant Acevedo was going to have a meeting with his chief the following week and pitched him the idea. The chief gave the green light and the paper work was filed; since the chief answers to no one but the president, the city and county, especially the San Jose Police Department, had no say in the matter, though they strongly suggested that the event be cancelled. Two weeks before the event, Paul had another meeting with Chief Kovarubias where he enlisted Captain Ortega as the liaison between him and Paul. Paul invited the San Jose Police Department’s K-9 unit to participate in the event; this would be something for the kids to enjoy. Other sponsors that attended were Kaiser Permanente, Smythe GMC Buick, and Pepsi. While setting up for the Alliance’s first annual Lowrider Food and Toy drive, he got a visit from Captain Ortega, who in was in awe of everything that was accomplished. He told Paul, “Mother fucker, how in the fuck did you figure this out. God dammit, we underestimated you.” At this point, the two had now formed a mutually respectable relationship. 

With the Alliance now in full operation mode, many things were done to further the advances already made. Paul held what could be called workshops, educating the community on their rights and how they can protect themselves from the police, by way of vehicle codes. And while the Alliance was not going to stop cruising, Paul and Captain Ortega came to an agreement. Paul gave Captain Ortega pictures of all the clubs in the Alliance’s plaques so that if there as an altercation with one of those clubs, he was to be called to help alleviate the problem. Paul made it know to his members though that if they break the law, they would be held responsible, that this wasn’t a get out of jail free card but if there were any harassment issues they would be addressed. During the life of the alliance, there came to be a new chief of police, so Paul tried to get a meeting with him in order to introduce himself and tell him about the alliance. The new chief kept blowing him off and there never was a meeting. Soon after, Boulevard Nights, which is a big cruise, took place. More people came than what was expected and the police blamed the alliance for the turnout. After that, Paul and Captain Ortega’s relationship was broken. Though the alliance had more toy drives and food drives, it eventually dissolved due to the member’s pacification with the police not harassing them anymore. They wondered why they needed to pay monthly dues or attend any meetings. Paul ended up resigning from the alliance and continuing on with other avenues in his life. A few months after he left, the Alliance then disbanded. 

What the Alliance had accomplished was unity and a mass array of community service. The Alliance showed the community that the laws could work for them if they only knew how to use them, for knowledge is power. The main community affected by the Alliance was the Latino/a community, for this is where most of the car clubs came from. What was most important for the alliance to accomplish was equality for its community. Though it was not long lived, it still showed that it was possible. Paul does believe that this was a contribution to the Chicano Movement; they were only asking to be treated the same as everyone else. Paul’s experience displays the constant flux that the police and certain communities often have. And though for a time their relationship was civil, there was never a full amalgamate of the two populations… unfortunately. This one experience shows the historical interaction between the police and Latino populations. The police are often only tolerant and never fully acceptable of the people they serve.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2008, 07:12 PM~11647703
> *Real talk Paul!!!
> There were nights I remember staying out till 4am or so and by the time I got home the sun was starting to come out! The older homies that were ridas from the 80's told us about how most people didnt go home untill 5am in their days!!!
> 
> ...


its nice to hear stories like this i only imagine of what it was like,down here in miami it aint nothing like that to many cops fuccin with you for any stupid ass shit and guys here dont care bout there rides like you guys talk bout yours they throw some candy paint rims show it off a lil and stare at you to start problems,cant even fuccin cruise here cuz of cops or stupid ass guys hating on you for what you got instead of giving you props


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT For King & Story!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 29 2009, 09:16 PM~14042524
> *This section was cut from my daughter Athena's final term paper as she has now graduated from UC Berkeley. I think you will find it interesting reading for the fact that it comes from the experiances she seen, and a interview with me to clean-up any loose ends she might have had with this section of her paper.
> 
> A Community of Lowriders
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 29 2009, 10:16 PM~14042524
> *This section was cut from my daughter Athena's final term paper as she has now graduated from UC Berkeley. I think you will find it interesting reading for the fact that it comes from the experiances she seen, and a interview with me to clean-up any loose ends she might have had with this section of her paper.
> 
> A Community of Lowriders
> ...


GREAT READ!  Brought bacc a few memories!
I remembr that toy drive at the armory! Me and my homies had our Lowrider bikes set up right in the middle of the inside with a nice display!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 29 2009, 09:16 PM~14042524
> *This section was cut from my daughter Athena's final term paper as she has now graduated from UC Berkeley. I think you will find it interesting reading for the fact that it comes from the experiances she seen, and a interview with me to clean-up any loose ends she might have had with this section of her paper.
> 
> A Community of Lowriders
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I have been cruisin King & Story since the late 70's, ....... I git stories ... lol


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 11 2009, 08:06 AM~14159728
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



HEY ANT YOU KNOW WE HAVE STORYS TOO ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 14 2009, 08:09 AM~14185188
> *I have been cruisin King & Story since the late 70's, ....... I git stories ... lol
> *


pos orale rewind ,rewind let the stories begin. :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 14 2009, 08:09 AM~14185188
> *I have been cruisin King & Story since the late 70's, ....... I git stories ... lol
> *


X2 UP THE HILL AND BACK DOWN EVEN WHEN THEY MOVED IT TOOO EL CAMINO REAL THEN STUDIO 47 SANTA CLARA STREET THEN BACK TO THE NEW BERRYS PARKING LOT JACK IN THE BOX TO THE 7 ELEVEN HELL EVEN HAD TO JUMP ON BUS 22 TO GET TO WHERE I NEEDED TO GET WITH MY OLDER BROS


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

Damn Vatos im not from califas but them are some great stories. I think things like that affected the low rider lifestyl around the states. Bring up more stories


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Back in 94-95 we would cruise story and king then down santa clara and back all night long. Me and my crew rolled slammed old vw bugs. Our car club was called "European Bombs" 








We would cruise till the cops shut down all the side streets and force us on to the freeway.One of my best memories was about 2am on a late saturday night,we were cruising story toward santa clara when the cops put down cones blocking off any more traffic going towards downtown.We cruised another block then THE GREEN MONSTER pulls up. :0 :0 If I remember right it was a 2dr 64 impala....Homie hops out in the middle of the street and danced the car like he was in the finals at the la super show.I damn near shit my pants. :biggrin: 
Good times.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 29 2009, 09:05 AM~14614316
> *Back in 94-95 we would cruise story and king then down santa clara and back all night long. Me and my crew rolled slammed old vw bugs. Our car club was called "European Bombs"
> 
> 
> ...



That would be Manuel from AZTLAN IMPERIALS!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jul 29 2009, 05:45 PM~14618818
> *That would be Manuel  from AZTLAN IMPERIALS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's right. Homie would try to flip his shit over right in the middle of the road. :0 :0 and almost do it too. :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 29 2009, 08:05 AM~14614316
> *Back in 94-95 we would cruise story and king then down santa clara and back all night long. Me and my crew rolled slammed old vw bugs. Our car club was called "European Bombs"
> 
> 
> ...


that was any given weekend.......


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Aug 3 2009, 11:02 PM~14666360
> *that was any given weekend.......
> *


Good memories


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n it down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Nov 29 2008, 10:44 PM~12290700
> *dont know if its been posted?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  Did this come out yet..????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Nov 14 2008, 11:49 AM~12156107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by rhr26+Jul 29 2009, 04:45 PM~14618818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grand prix now


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Bump 4 STORY & KING


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 28 2009, 12:34 AM~14906033
> *Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
> Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker:
> 
> ...


I wish someone had a video of this


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

OR THIS :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 03:36 PM~15041721
> *OR THIS :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT WAS IN THAT BOTTLE HE WAS HOLDING :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is the last of the true Chevelle Malibu's... The 1969 Chevelle was the cleanest car Chevy ever made for lowriding or hot rod's... This was my 2nd 69 Chevelle circa mid-1970's - Hopping Mad str8 out of East Side San Jose, built by Andy Douglas..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 10 2009, 04:36 PM~15041721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Fuckn Homer, I still run into that fool. 


Keep the pics coming Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## BLANK MANN (Oct 1, 2007)

One of Bills rides[/color]


I REMEMBER ME AND COAST PUTTING ALL THOSE STICKERS ON BILL GP IN PORTLAND ALSO TRIED TO FIX THE BATTERY RACK AT THE HOTEL AND HAD THE BATTERY BLOW UP IN THE BACK SEAT.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLANK MANN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:25 PM~15137421
> *One of Bills rides[/color]
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I REMEMBER THAT SHIT TOO!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLANK MANN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:25 PM~15137421
> *One of Bills rides[/color]
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
that was a good trip :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 11:14 AM~15140912
> *:roflmao:
> that was a good trip :biggrin:
> *


Remember Blank mann sleeping in the bacc of the trucc on the way bacc home?! LOL!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

bill was back there too lol


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 04:40 PM~15041785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 02:11 PM~15142353
> *bill was back there too lol
> *


lol,yeah he was!!
got some pic still i gotta find and downlad!


----------



## BLANK MANN (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 21 2009, 12:11 PM~15142353
> *bill was back there too lol
> *


SHIT YA BOSS WAS ACTING LIKE A CRANKY BITCH


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

my clothes smelled like i was standing next to a bonfire all night, when i got home lol. never seen someone smoke so much.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLANK MANN_@Sep 21 2009, 08:12 PM~15146220
> *SHIT YA BOSS WAS ACTING LIKE A CRANKY BITCH
> *


haha!!! He kept asking Steve to stop at a gas station so he can get more cigs! We were like no problem.
He kept closing his eyes and we would pass up 2 or 3 at a time!!!LOL!!! When Boss would open his eyes he kept saying "No gas stations YET?!" LMAO!!!!!Me and Steve would wave at them as we passed them!!
That was a fun trip no doubt!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great memories on Story & King. 

After working the radio show(Radio Aztlan) at San Jose State Friday Nights, I'd get picked up to go on the weekly cruise(didn't have a car back in the day) but everyone I knew from San Jose had either a lowrider, suzuki samuri or mini truck. We'd start off at Makrs Hot Dogs. We'd cruise S/K til 2 in the morning or until it got dead and we'd do it again Saturday Night. We'd cruise just to try to hook up with the ladies and maybe some times find a good house party. 

Good Times for sure.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not king and story... but 19th and santa clara... around 10 years ago


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

king and san antonio


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

king and alumrock


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

king and virginia
old taqueria... mmmm









king and story
kingsburger









alladdin wall


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

story road...









wash spot on white rd


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

more king and san antonio


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

king and virginia (pink elephant)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

over to the park on the northside off hedding or someshit...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hellyer park on the southside...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

del toro at the fairgrounds...









alum rock and capitol ave... king of the streets


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

and the mcdonalds on santa clara by the church...













....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

wow......those pics just brought bacc memories.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 30 2009, 09:30 AM~15228336
> *wow......those pics just brought bacc memories.....
> *


x2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 1 2009, 11:24 PM~15246072
> *x2
> *


I know you got some old fliccs stashed!
Break them out!!!!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone interested in American made all chrome Presto-Lite motors.. We've got'em for $95 + shipping.. We also have the double post competition all black Presto-Lite Plus for $135 + shipping. Contact me..


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 29 2009, 11:12 PM~15224956
> *del toro at the fairgrounds...
> 
> 
> ...


nice piks coast


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11731544
> *Who remembers Dico East back in the later 70's how it was back then? Only the OG cats like my self would remember this; You would not move for hours just sitting in your ride from all corners from AlumRock, Capital Express Way, Tully Rd, and McLaughlin with King & Story in the middle of it all including All of the parking lots full to the bone. Yes I had a "BUCKET" back then, 66 Rivi primed baby blue. Crusin till the sun came over the East Hills. Man I miss those days. You would run out of gas back then and have to push your ride to the side walk.
> *


I remember Disco East, it was at the story road in door flee market, in the back next to the arcade. As a kid I used to shine shoes at the flee market, we had to stand in line and wait for a # , they only let afew kids shine shoe because all the kids in the neiborghood wanted extra money for the weekend.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 1 2008, 05:05 PM~11752623
> *    I REMEBER WHEN MY CUZIN USE TO TAKE ME OUT TO THE STRIP WE BE OUT THERE ALL DAME NIGHT WE BE FUCKED UP I WOULD FALL OUT AN WHEN I WAKE UP WE WOULD BE ON ON THE EL COMINO FUCKEN WITH THE WHITE BOYS THEM WERE THE DAYS NOW DAYS IM HOME BY 10      :dunno:
> *


Your an old man already, cut it out.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

I remember back in the early 70`s Living off tully road by chucky cheese, only back then there was no building there, then they built a toy store called Magic Village, when it closed they open it as chucky cheese.

in the mid 70`s we moved to Norvella st, in the neiborghood off story and Hopkins 
acouple of blocks from King & Story. I remember roaming the streets on my dirt bike thinking about the day when i could cruise my own ride.

Today I am cuuising my own ride and every now and then I cruise through the hood remembering the good ole days and visiting some of the folks that still live there and remember us when we were kids, striking up some conversation and flash back on the past. :h5:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 21 2008, 10:07 AM~11928337
> *Were you talking back in 79/80 time frame, if you are, then I remember that, I was there in Dico East parking lot when these cats from LA came to San Jo and started talking masa and next thing you know they were screaming like women and almost the whole parking lot were beating the crap out of these four cats and then they tore up that car then lit it on fire. Man I was still cruzin when the sun came up and passing Story & King and that car was still smoldering.
> 
> That was just after Boulavard Nights came out and the beging of the colo eara in San Jo. Crazy days man.
> *


I remember being there one of my home boys got half of his ear cut off that nite in the fight that broke out, crazy ass nite.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Fundraiser at San Jose High, last month,


















We`re still doing it in San Jo :tongue: 








How can you not enjoy the cruising scene. :cheesy:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

The Oldies Show that is aired LIVE from The Big Beautiful East Side Of San Jose heard from Hollister to San Fran & Santa Cruz!


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey does anyone remember Crazy Bennys from the Flea Market,
They used to sponsor Car Shows at the Fair Grounds.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> Sweet & Low!  :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

I love this topic!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

more :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 22 2009, 08:20 AM~15151836
> *Great memories on Story & King.
> 
> After working the radio show(Radio Aztlan) at San Jose State Friday Nights, I'd get picked up to go on the weekly cruise(didn't have a car back in the day) but everyone I knew from San Jose had either a lowrider, suzuki samuri or mini truck.  We'd start off at Makrs Hot Dogs.  We'd cruise S/K til 2 in the morning or until it got dead and we'd do it again Saturday Night.  We'd cruise just to try to hook up with the ladies and maybe some times find a good house party.
> ...


thats was probly me :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Nov 18 2009, 06:22 PM~15706129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha!!!...I remember walking through the flea market as a kid.I always wanted to check out Crazy Bennys every time. They would have the pre fabbed speaker boxes stacked to the roof. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER










FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 5 2009, 05:22 PM~15882579
> *thats was probly me  :biggrin:
> *


Dam Rich You still got the Samurai???? Dam Hommie That shit should be on Livin the Low Life :thumbsup: The Cars From back in the Day from up North Hommie  I dont think there was any other Samurai out there Like that?? That I have ever seen :dunno: That shit was Hella clean Hommie!


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Wolowitz (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MR.66 (Nov 15, 2009)

THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!, WE HIT THE BLVD.HARD! I HAVE TO GET INTO THE TIME VAULT! AND POST ALL THE OLD PHOTOS I HAVE!,REMEMBER WHEN THE WOULD PUT UP ALL THE ROAD BLOCKS!,WE WOULD PARTY ALL NIGHT LONG ON SAN ANTONIO ST.!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 9 2009, 01:25 PM~15926896
> *haha!!!...I remember walking through the flea market as a kid.I always wanted to check out Crazy Bennys every time. They would have the pre fabbed speaker boxes stacked to the roof. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Seems like every time I walked past there, they would be blasting Too Short's ''The Ghetto'' through those big ass speakers. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 17 2010, 12:36 AM~16313780
> *Seems like every time I walked past there, they would be blasting Too Short's ''The Ghetto'' through those big ass speakers.  :biggrin:
> *


Crazy Benny had one of those fancy tape decks that would play both sides without having to flip the tape. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TO THE TOP.......


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

*ARENT THEY MAKING A DOCUMENTARY MOVIE OF STORY N KING?? IS IT OUT YET??*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

T T T


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Mar 17 2010, 12:21 PM~16918009
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE AS BAD AS 408 SHRK :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 17 2010, 02:58 PM~16918797
> *THOSE ARE AS BAD AS 408 SHRK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOTTA REP THE HOOD HOMMIE :h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:02 AM~16936878
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:02 AM~16936878
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482
> *


NICE .


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.66_@Jan 9 2010, 10:35 PM~16242100
> * THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!, WE HIT THE BLVD.HARD! I HAVE TO GET INTO THE TIME VAULT! AND POST ALL THE OLD PHOTOS I HAVE!,REMEMBER WHEN THE WOULD PUT UP ALL THE ROAD BLOCKS!,WE WOULD PARTY ALL NIGHT LONG ON SAN ANTONIO ST.!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

im 47 now...old,tired,and tore up!!

im from vallejo ca. 1 hr north of sanjose. i try to explain to my boys (i got 6 boys)
how wed all caravan down to king &story..it would be a weekend extravaganza...
take all sat to charge batts,and detail the cars and trucks.wed all meet at the carwash in vallejo and depart from there. 
there were runs back then like richmond,walnut creek (northmain) santarosa,napa,woodland,
but none even compared to king & story...it was a traffic jam of candy paint jobs, cars gettn off,and people parked and walking EVERYWHERE!! it really was like disneyland to a teenager obsessed with lowridding....
i think it was lowriders hyd on king that had all the good stuff...i can recall going in there and they had bnib adel aircraft dumps..250.00... man them days are long gone...
i kick myself in the ass for selling my 64 impala conv with elec windows,or the clean 61 bubble...
im a legend in my own mind when it come to my 62 biscayne,7 cat batts,alum block,#8 pump heads,and i had custom coil spring specialties make me some 2 ton custom coils...custom fitting made at mare island..it hit 25-26" allday..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Another San Jose topic to stir up those memories :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484042


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16992895
> *Another San Jose topic to stir up those memories :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484042
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482










*EAST SIDE RIDERS
CHICANOS PRIDE
DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY
Patróns Car Club
LUXURIOUS
ANTIGUOS
CHEVITOS
GOODTIMES
BLVD. KINGS
INDIVIDUALS
DROPPED81
CALI LIFE
MADDHOPPR
NOKTUNAL
EXCANDALOW
SOCIOS
UNIQUES
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
INSPIRATIONS
OFFICIAL
AZTECAS
EMINENCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
DUKE'S NO.CAL
AZTEC CREATIONS
USO
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

78/79 WAS THE BEST YEARS I LIVE 3BLOCKS FROM VARRIO TROPICANA


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT IT USE TO BE LIKE IN CORONA AT THE CITY PARK IT WAS CRACKING EVERY WEEKEND EVEN GOT THIS PIC OFF THE LOWRIDER MAGIZINE IT AS ALL COOL TILL THE COPS STARTED TRIPPING BUT DOESNT THAT HAPPEN IN EVERY CRUISING SPOT


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh KING y STORY my spot back in tha days. Well where should I start?????
First I wanna say that El Camino was tha shit too. Atleast back in tha late 80's, and early 90's. That street is hella wide and it was packed, from Carls JR to Mervyns. 
Now King y STORY was memorable too. 7 Eleven was tha hang out spot. Everyone would chill there til' tha cops came. I've seen fools pull out guns and I've seen fools bash in 7 Elevens windows. Cruisin was a way of life 20 years ago. Shit come to think of it it was more than 20 years ago. Damn I feel old. But fuck it I'm still OG. 
Now I drive down there and all I see are new stores. Mi Pueblo is still tha shit though. LOL. So I'mma try to hit up BLVD nites, since I live a few blocks from White Rd. I hope it's poppin on Sun, is that gonna be tha best nite or Sat?
Troy ur a lil older than me so u know wut I'm talkin about! I lived here and experienced it every weekend.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Jul 23 2010, 12:36 AM~18119807
> *Ahh KING y STORY my spot back in tha days. Well where should I start?????
> First I wanna say that El Camino was tha shit too. Atleast back in tha late 80's, and early 90's. That street is hella wide and it was packed, from Carls JR to Mervyns.
> Now King y STORY was memorable too. 7 Eleven was tha hang out spot. Everyone would chill there til' tha cops came. I've seen fools pull out guns and I've seen fools bash in 7 Elevens windows. Cruisin was a way of life 20 years ago. Shit come to think of it it was more than 20 years ago. Damn I feel old. But fuck it I'm still OG.
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 22 2010, 06:54 AM~16959884
> *im 47 now...old,tired,and tore up!!
> 
> im from vallejo ca. 1 hr north of sanjose. i try to explain to my boys (i got 6 boys)
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Good Morning :biggrin: 

*Hillview Park 
Adrian Way and Ocala Ave, San Jose, CA, 95122*










http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...,341.06,,0,0.28

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=551139&st=0



*
8/7/2010/SATURDAY*


----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its always cool to hear about the History, Culture and Memories that make Lowriding a lifestyle and not just a fad.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Imp1963_@Aug 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18203218
> * Its always cool to hear about the History, Culture and Memories that make Lowriding a lifestyle and not just a fad.
> *


  x2


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

KING & STORY ROAD.

Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.

The line would start small in the early evening as people started to make there way to the Low Rider Capitol of the World located in San Jose California, The famous KING & STORY Road. Now there are people that say its STORY & KING. Take your pick. My Story, My Way!! 

The sounds of Average White Band, Earth Wind & Fire, Rick James, BarKays, El Chicano and just about every oldie you can think of was playing. And Low Riding back then was about what you wanted to build, or what you had to build. It Was Not about what people said you should build. You would see Pintos, VW Bugs, Vegas, Cordoba, LTD's, 2 Door's, 4 Door's and Wagons all doing there thing on the BLVD. And to me "That what Low Riding was All About. Building what you felt in your heart, not in the mouth of others". 

Head lights would be seen from KING & STORY intersection east to Capitol Expressway, South to Ocala Ave, North to San Antonio and west over the over pass of Highway 101. Now that is every summer weekend my friends, not on a special event weekend. It was a car show for the fact that the car's you would see at any given show, would be on the BLVD just to let everyone know that there ride was build to DRIVE. I remember always seeing New Classics & New Style Parked at the Rotten Robbie's Gas Station, Low Conspiracy Kicking back at Texaco, Chicanos Pride at Bluto's Burgers, Uniques at Jack in the Box. The Big Boys had there reserved spot's that was known and RESPECTED! Now don't get me wrong, you could kick back at any of the location I mentioned but, out of respect, you would move your ride over a little to let the Show Cars park in there weekend Spot.

Dancing headlight and the smell of burnt armatures filled the air, and frames dragging down every inch of the BLVD. Jack in the Box was the place to go if you though you have a Hot Hydro System. its what the younger generation calls "Noising Up" Back then no one was hitting 100+ inches. If you hit the high teen, it was respectable, and mid to high 20's was FLYING. It was all in fun, and a little friendly wager now and then was cool as well. But the real traffic was when the Clubs let out at 1:45am, and that is when it turned into a huge parking lot. You had just about everyone leaving the club and hitting the BLVD at the same time. So if you had not found a spot to park before then, you were "SHIT OUT OF LUCK" 

Finding a lady to talk to was easy for the most part. There was so many fine looking Lady's out there that the odds were definitely in our favor. But just like everything else in the world, it was still a hit or miss on any given weekend. Number on rule that most people held to was " No Male Rides BITCH" Sounds funny but, it was a unspoken rule from were I came from! Now you can call it lucky, or just a big brother that wanted his little brother out of the house so he could do his girlfriend, so he would give the keys to his 1966 Chevrolet Impala Primer Grey, 14x7 Cragers, T-Top, lifted in the back to a 13 year old along with $5.00 for gas. AND I DROVE THE FUCK OUT OF THE 66 EVERY WEEKEND! And this was in the 70's so $5.00 for gas was a lot of gas!! So you could say I grew up on the BLVD, and I would not change any of it for anything.

And to see the sun raising over the east hills was almost magical. The shade of colors as the sun was starting to raise looked incredible on the mountain tops. There was still the Die Hearts in Jack in the Box parking lot (and I was ALWAYS ONE OF THEM) just kicking back and shooting the shit with friends and out of towners. Since I always looked older then what I really was, no one gave me any slack out there. And the ride home was so peaceful for whatever reason. The smell of the morning dew, the color of the sky as the sun was raising, being the only car on the streets as you were heading home or the song you were playing. For me it felt like I was were I should be at that moment in time, as the barKays would say " Sitting Low, Riding Slow" and lets not forget the cup of coffee from 7/11 and a smoke to tag along for the ride. 

Forever Low & Slow My Friends


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Nov 27 2010, 09:45 PM~19179130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

You guys have some very good storys, Its guys like all of ya that have paved the way for people that was no where close to the spots that you all have ripped up.

Thanks for the good storys , Even the ones before 76 thats when I was born, Did not know it was deep like that. :wow: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 27 2010, 10:45 PM~19179134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it rainin? Now thats what im talkin bout,


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Nov 27 2010, 09:59 PM~19179912
> *is it rainin? Now thats what im talkin bout,
> *




yup, that was yesturday, it was rainning good.


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 27 2010, 11:36 PM~19178578
> *KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 27 2010, 07:36 PM~19178578
> *KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 27 2010, 09:36 PM~19178578
> *KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> ...


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 27 2010, 10:45 PM~19179134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 27 2010, 08:36 PM~19178578
> *KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: used to go there in the 80's when i was like 12 to visit my cousins and i used to trip out that there was so much traffic everytime we left his house LOL it was all the check points they would put up then he took us out there and we were like wow fuck disneyland there were so many cars and women, he lived right by the 280 underpass he used to roll with illusions mini trucks i was 16 when i bought my first mini truck then when i was 17 1990 i bought my ass a 63 super sport convertible lifted on 13 inch zeniths and a zapco board on the ride it was baby blue with a white top the i remember being in south city short for south san francisco it be midnite get a couple of homies and we were off till 4 a.m. those were the days and the car shows were off the hook back then in san jose


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2009, 03:38 PM~15041753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tommy from t&w back in the day from hayward califas  damm few pounds thinner


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pzHVi04u0 primos car club now padrinos in san jose in the early 90's


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 7 2010, 07:53 PM~19267536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pzHVi04u0 primos car club now padrinos in san jose in the early 90's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

got some more i got to find  love those days


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

its been a minet brings back old memories proud to be from san jo cruing from the 80s the blvd , down town , the freeway cant stop a true rider


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 7 2010, 08:53 PM~19267536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pzHVi04u0 primos car club now padrinos in san jose in the early 90's
> *


damn i miss them days :tears: it will never be the same  but we gotta keep the flame going :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 7 2010, 06:53 PM~19267536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pzHVi04u0 primos car club now padrinos in san jose in the early 90's
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 7 2010, 07:53 PM~19267536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pzHVi04u0 primos car club now padrinos in san jose in the early 90's
> *


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

yup i remember luxurious, eminence, atzlan imperials, new classics, low conspiracy, profesionals from e.p.a we used to roll out of south city to san jose every weekend friday and saturday we didnt care how we got there some homies would work and we'd pick there ass up at the train station :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it was worth it man those were the days


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19318203
> *yup i remember luxurious, eminence, atzlan imperials, new classics, low conspiracy, profesionals from e.p.a  we used to roll out of south city to san jose every weekend friday and saturday we didnt care how we got there some homies would work and we'd pick there ass up at the train station  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it was worth it man those were the days
> *


20 plus years and still going & growin .


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

much love to all the homies from the south bay


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*This is my 68 Chevelle Malibu Garage Built back in the 80's on the East Side of San Jose CA.*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Been there got to meet some members from Viejitos , Coast one and some other peeps out therea while back.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 27 2010, 08:36 PM~19178578
> *KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> ...


that right there says it all. I wish I could have seen it back then....


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 18 2008, 01:15 AM~11633090
> *
> <img src=\'http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t112/eastbay68/Alex098.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t112/eastbay68/Alex097.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

:0 
i live a block away from King & Story behind Bal Harbor i always liked Lowriders i bought my first car back when i was 15 (2007) a cutlass supreme all stock then i put 13's id always be cruisin it was fun for me but hearin those stories man makes me wana go back in time to the 70's-80's wish it could be the same




























(i had to sell it 2 months ago  )


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

cinco de mayo 98 99 things kicked off on poco way ended up on 280 kicked of a party on the freway about 40 cars parked three lanes first one poco way and the freway gallon jose my 95 acord on cross lace zineths and thoes wher the new days dam cruzing from the mid eaghties pushing 40 still riding here in sacra every body ask why where allways the last ones to leave the park thats San Jo one love cruzing the hood via internet


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 05:56 PM~19355993
> *that right there says it all. I wish I could have seen it back then....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

two dates 5 de mayo and sept 16 thats what we looked foward to every year bumper to bumper from tully to downtown san jose both ways


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 27 2010, 09:36 PM~19178578
> *KING & STORY ROAD.
> 
> Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Chilangoen3ces (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

In 98 and 99 I was out there every weekend and it was crackin. Back then I had a 80 cutty on 13z . We would jump in the cutty and head out there and hit santa clara by all the clubs then stop at weinershnitzel then hit story and king. It's was a car show every weekend maccin on all the fly girls. This was la mera mata for fly chicks. It was a good time every time every weekend in San Jo.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: oh yeah cars women what more did we want.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## caddy4nia (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 13 2011, 01:31 AM~19583563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 23 2010, 06:11 PM~19405629
> *two dates 5 de mayo and sept 16 thats what we looked foward to every year bumper to bumper from tully to downtown san jose both ways
> *


Born in ESSJ in 91 and I remember my dad rolling down Santa Clara, King, Story, Alum Rock and all over the place in his stock baby blue 64 super sport. And me in a baby seat in the back WISH HE NEVER SOLD IT!  :happysad: . Just went out there to Story and King this weekend and seen lowriders all over the place but not together. Bought my first car a 65 Impala in 07 at 16 years old and been working on it since. I'm trying to get it done by cinco so I could bring it down and relive my dream of riding down Story and King in my Lowrider. Look for me in a dark red 65! Definitly will be out there for Blvd Nights as well :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 17 2011, 08:21 PM~19624532
> *Born in ESSJ in 91 and I remember my dad rolling down Santa Clara, King, Story, Alum Rock and all over the place in his stock baby blue 64 super sport. And me in a baby seat in the back WISH HE NEVER SOLD IT!   :happysad: . Just went out there to Story and King this weekend and seen lowriders all over the place but not together. Bought my first car a 65 Impala in 07 at 16 years old and been working on it since. I'm trying to get it done by cinco so I could bring it down and relive my dream of riding down Story and King in my Lowrider. Look for me in a dark red 65! Definitly will be out there for Blvd Nights as well :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 17 2011, 07:21 PM~19624532
> *Born in ESSJ in 91 and I remember my dad rolling down Santa Clara, King, Story, Alum Rock and all over the place in his stock baby blue 64 super sport. And me in a baby seat in the back WISH HE NEVER SOLD IT!   :happysad: . Just went out there to Story and King this weekend and seen lowriders all over the place but not together. Bought my first car a 65 Impala in 07 at 16 years old and been working on it since. I'm trying to get it done by cinco so I could bring it down and relive my dream of riding down Story and King in my Lowrider. Look for me in a dark red 65! Definitly will be out there for Blvd Nights as well :thumbsup:
> *


what was your dads name>? I think i might have known him


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I remember eating after a cruise at the Taco shop across from the Pink Elephant..... good shit.
and No cochinos, Not the Pink Poodle..... that was after the tacos...lol


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I love to come in here and just read all the stories from back then. I would have loved to experience those days with all of you. I am however happy to be apart of The San Jose Highlites. Harry always talks about the old days on how things were back then. I envy all of you guys!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I miss San Jo. I miss the back in the dayz shit. Goin to Berryessa flea market and hearing all the old school rap music. Grovin at Studio 47.
Fuck im gettin old....lol.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 1 2011, 11:17 AM~19756162
> *I miss San Jo. I miss the back in the dayz shit. Goin to Berryessa flea market and hearing all the old school rap music. Grovin at Studio 47.
> Fuck im gettin old....lol.
> *


ah shit Studio 47! Miami Beach, San Jose Live, Mothers, and Cielito Lindo to name a few. Saw almost every freestyle artist known at those clubs.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Feb 2 2011, 12:46 AM~19764421
> *ah shit Studio 47! Miami Beach, San Jose Live, Mothers, and Cielito Lindo to name a few. Saw almost every freestyle artist known at those clubs.
> *


Seemed like Stevie B and Lil Susie was always in San Jo performing. Did any body ever notice that alot of the Freestyle beats had the Planet Rock beat. I fucked up my subs on Santa Clara bumpin Lil Susie....lol.  Freestyle was a beat that got everybody to the dance floor. It wasnt Hyphy, Dummy, Dougie, it was some groovin ass beats. :happysad: we Old Folks...lol


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 07:35 AM~19765266
> *Seemed like Stevie B and Lil Susie was always in San Jo performing. Did any body ever notice that alot of the Freestyle beats had the Planet Rock beat. I fucked up my subs on Santa Clara bumpin Lil Susie....lol.   Freestyle was a beat that got everybody to the dance floor. It wasnt Hyphy, Dummy, Dougie, it was some groovin ass beats.  :happysad: we Old Folks...lol
> *


AAAAWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 06:35 AM~19765266
> *Seemed like Stevie B and Lil Susie was always in San Jo performing. Did any body ever notice that alot of the Freestyle beats had the Planet Rock beat. I fucked up my subs on Santa Clara bumpin Lil Susie....lol.   Freestyle was a beat that got everybody to the dance floor. It wasnt Hyphy, Dummy, Dougie, it was some groovin ass beats.  :happysad: we Old Folks...lol
> *


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

one thing i didnt like was pushing my brothers 66 vert because it always over heating do to sitting to long in the cruz down town :biggrin: really miss san jo


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65riviera_@Feb 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19780836
> *one thing i didnt like was pushing my brothers 66 vert because it always over heating do to sitting to long in the cruz down town :biggrin: really miss san jo
> *


 :biggrin: Thats hella funny bro. I think we all use to look at our temp gauge on the Blvd :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 1 2011, 11:17 AM~19756162
> *I miss San Jo. I miss the back in the dayz shit. Goin to Berryessa flea market and hearing all the old school rap music. Grovin at Studio 47.
> Fuck im gettin old....lol.
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

ME TO


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 07:35 AM~19765266
> *Seemed like Stevie B and Lil Susie was always in San Jo performing. Did any body ever notice that alot of the Freestyle beats had the Planet Rock beat. I fucked up my subs on Santa Clara bumpin Lil Susie....lol.   Freestyle was a beat that got everybody to the dance floor. It wasnt Hyphy, Dummy, Dougie, it was some groovin ass beats.  :happysad: we Old Folks...lol
> *


here you go homie. old is aight cause thats what was poppin, just like old skool rap! it will never be tha same. i look back at it and laugh cause tha clothes were fucked up, but i didnt say that shit back then.
































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Feb 7 2011, 05:40 AM~19806889
> *here you go homie. old is aight cause thats what was poppin, just like old skool rap! it will never be tha same. i look back at it and laugh cause tha clothes were fucked up, but i didnt say that shit back then.
> 
> 
> ...



*NOW THAT'S GOING BACK. :biggrin: *


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 05:13 PM~19748649
> *what was your dads name>? I think i might have known him
> *


His name was Raymond Gonzales. Lived on the East Side most his life had brothers memo, ruben, mike, sisters linda, sokie. He sold it back in 92 guess its still around town baby blue 64 ss with a white top all original would like to know where that car disappeared too.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## BIG JESS (Aug 11, 2010)

vallejo,srings rd-to richond 23third st,to sf broadway and mission st,then to san jose story and king all night still sun rise, That was the shit back in the days


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Even though i wasn't born or raised in Califas, I still got the chance to experince Story & King. I was stationed at Fort Ord Califas, about 60 miles from San Jo. You old timers might remember it {LOL}. I remember going up there on the weekends, it be non stop cruisin all night. Bad ass cars everywhere. I'am talking cars with candy paint jobs, crushed velvet upholstery and chrome undies. No trailer queens back then. I remeber the parking lots being full of rides and blvd bumper to bumper. I remember going to Lowrider Hydraulics at Santa Clara St. for my first set of wheels, Supremes and Remington tires. I put them on my 85 Cutlas, man I was on top of the world!!! All this took place in the mid 80's, man that seems ages ago!!! Any way when I got back home toTejas I would tell all my camaradas about. We have cruising here in Tejas But Story & King was another planet. Any body remember the hamburger joint that was open real late. They sold you like 5 greasy burgers for like 2 bucks. I only knew it by Greasies. I dont't think there will be another Story & King, that was Lowrider Heaven.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Feb 11 2011, 10:15 PM~19849486
> *Even though i wasn't born or raised in Califas, I still got the chance to experince Story & King. I was stationed at Fort Ord Califas, about 60 miles from San Jo. You old timers might remember it {LOL}. I remember going up there on the weekends, it be non stop cruisin all night. Bad ass cars everywhere. I'am talking cars with candy paint jobs, crushed velvet upholstery and chrome undies. No trailer queens back then. I remeber the parking lots being full of rides and blvd bumper to bumper. I remember going to Lowrider Hydraulics at Santa Clara St. for my first set of wheels, Supremes and Remington tires. I put them on my 85 Cutlas, man I was on top of the world!!! All this took place in the mid 80's, man that seems ages ago!!! Any way when I got back home toTejas I would tell all my camaradas about. We have cruising here in Tejas But Story & King was another planet. Any body remember the hamburger joint that was open real late. They sold you like 5 greasy burgers for like 2 bucks. I only knew it by Greasies.  I dont't think there will be another Story & King, that was Lowrider Heaven.
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 7 2011, 07:47 PM~19812136
> *NOW THAT'S GOING BACK. :biggrin:
> *



:yes: shit my ipod is full of it hahaha


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Feb 11 2011, 10:15 PM~19849486
> *Even though i wasn't born or raised in Califas, I still got the chance to experince Story & King. I was stationed at Fort Ord Califas, about 60 miles from San Jo. You old timers might remember it {LOL}. I remember going up there on the weekends, it be non stop cruisin all night. Bad ass cars everywhere. I'am talking cars with candy paint jobs, crushed velvet upholstery and chrome undies. No trailer queens back then. I remeber the parking lots being full of rides and blvd bumper to bumper. I remember going to Lowrider Hydraulics at Santa Clara St. for my first set of wheels, Supremes and Remington tires. I put them on my 85 Cutlas, man I was on top of the world!!! All this took place in the mid 80's, man that seems ages ago!!! Any way when I got back home toTejas I would tell all my camaradas about. We have cruising here in Tejas But Story & King was another planet. Any body remember the hamburger joint that was open real late. They sold you like 5 greasy burgers for like 2 bucks. I only knew it by Greasies.  I dont't think there will be another Story & King, that was Lowrider Heaven.
> *



*We called it Greasey Burger back in the day! :biggrin: And that place is still there selling Colen Cleansing Food Everyday!! Bag of burgers = mad and messy bathroom time  But the Fake Steak Sandwitch & Frys are still the best in San Jose!! Thats my own opinion of course. I always make time to hit-up Burger Bar on the way out of town for some drive home food, and lets not forget the House Of Pizza pie I will have stashed in the trunk as well  *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i always try to get a house of pizza on my way out of sj


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 12 2011, 04:27 PM~19853011
> *We called it Greasey Burger back in the day! :biggrin:  And that place is still there selling Colen Cleansing Food Everyday!! Bag of burgers = mad and messy bathroom time   But the Fake Steak Sandwitch & Frys are still the best in San Jose!! Thats my own opinion of course. I always make time to hit-up Burger Bar on the way out of town for some drive home food, and lets not forget the House Of Pizza pie I will have stashed in the trunk as well
> *


Que loco, who would of thought after all this years. :thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19624532
> *Born in ESSJ in 91 and I remember my dad rolling down Santa Clara, King, Story, Alum Rock and all over the place in his stock baby blue 64 super sport. And me in a baby seat in the back WISH HE NEVER SOLD IT!   :happysad: . Just went out there to Story and King this weekend and seen lowriders all over the place but not together. Bought my first car a 65 Impala in 07 at 16 years old and been working on it since. I'm trying to get it done by cinco so I could bring it down and relive my dream of riding down Story and King in my Lowrider. Look for me in a dark red 65! Definitly will be out there for Blvd Nights as well :thumbsup:
> *


hope you get your car done :biggrin: .... Also from ESSJ KING N STORY, born in 91 and got my first car in 07 1965 Impala I hope it'll be up and running again by cinco since she's been down for 7 months already


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TISHA_@Feb 12 2011, 08:14 PM~19854618
> *hope you get your car done  :biggrin: .... Also from ESSJ KING N STORY, born in 91 and got my first car in 07 1965 Impala I hope it'll be up and running again by cinco since she's been down for 7 months already
> *


Yeah so me and you have same age same year we got the same car!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 12 2011, 01:27 PM~19853011
> *We called it Greasey Burger back in the day! :biggrin:  And that place is still there selling Colen Cleansing Food Everyday!! Bag of burgers = mad and messy bathroom time   But the Fake Steak Sandwitch & Frys are still the best in San Jose!! Thats my own opinion of course. I always make time to hit-up Burger Bar on the way out of town for some drive home food, and lets not forget the House Of Pizza pie I will have stashed in the trunk as well
> *


my pops was going there in the 50s :biggrin: my favorite spot


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2011, 09:03 PM~19862205
> *my pops was going there in the 50s :biggrin: my favorite spot
> *


Shit Compa it took you this long to come in here .
I know you have king and Story memories like hopping down King till your battery falls out :biggrin:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Feb 13 2011, 08:15 PM~19862369
> *Shit Compa it took you this long to come in here .
> I know you have king and Story memories like hopping down King till your  battery falls out  :biggrin:
> *


i remember my springs always falling out because of the shallow cups in the back that sucked. Is lowrider hydro still in buisness in san jo?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

dose anyone have or know anyone that has a passenger door for a 70 monte carlo :cheesy: ima be headin out to san jose saturday and i need a door :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65riviera_@Feb 15 2011, 05:22 PM~19878089
> *i remember my springs always falling out because of the shallow cups in the back that sucked. Is lowrider hydro still in buisness in san jo?
> *


you behind on tha news homie: :wow: 
Deadly Competition for the Lowrider Market

Leonard Miller, seen here with his grandson, was murdered in what cops say was a hit orchestrated by the Lopez brothers.

The custom-lowrider car parts supply industry is very lucrative. Most are in it for the money--and where there is money, there is inevitably competition.

Steve Miller and his father, Leonard Miller, owned and operated a company in this industry called Lowrider Hydraulics in San Jose, Calif. David Lopez and his brothers, Ruben and Efram, operated a company called Red's Hydraulics in Long Beach, Calif.

The two companies were fierce competitors and San Jose Police say David Lopez and his brother Ruben were involved in a business dispute with Steve Miller. It seems Reuben Lopez wanted to be the king of the lowrider industry--and would stop at nothing to get there. Miller had no desire to be the lowrider czar like Lopez did, he simply wanted a level playing field. But when Miller challenged some of Lopez's practices, the wannabe lowrider honcho was infuriated. Cops think the Lopez brothers decided to resolve the conflict with murder.


Detectives say David and his Brother Ruben hired three men from Los Angeles and sent them to San Jose to kill Steve Miller.
Hitmen Kill The Wrong Man

Steve Miller, owned a small lowrider busniess with his father, Leonard in San Jose, Ca. Detectives say David and his brother, Ruben, hired three men from Los Angeles and sent them to San Jose to kill Steve Miller.

On the morning of March 3, 1997, one of the men entered Lowrider Hydraulics and asked to see the owner. When Steve's father, 60-year-old Leonard Miller, walked out to the counter, he was gunned down. The intended target, Steve Miller, was not at work that morning.

Within weeks, the three contract killers were arrested. The hitmen quickly implicated David and Ruben Lopez as the men who had hired them to kill Steve Miller. But before police could arrest them, the Lopez brothers rounded up their family and disappeared from Long Beach.

Since then tipsters say they've spotted the brothers at various car shows. Police say the tips have been helpful but are missing one thing -- license plate numbers for the cars that the brothers are showing.


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 12 2011, 01:27 PM~19853011
> *We called it Greasey Burger back in the day! :biggrin:  And that place is still there selling Colen Cleansing Food Everyday!! Bag of burgers = mad and messy bathroom time   But the Fake Steak Sandwitch & Frys are still the best in San Jose!! Thats my own opinion of course. I always make time to hit-up Burger Bar on the way out of town for some drive home food, and lets not forget the House Of Pizza pie I will have stashed in the trunk as well
> *


Paul...do you still have the ICUMNGO?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917116
> *Paul...do you still have the ICUMNGO?
> *


* :thumbsup: Yes I Do! Now here comes the but, It's time to retire the plates because Im not running around single any more, and I dont think it would be to kool sporting those plates with the wife sitting shotgun. (Growing up SUCKS!) 

Well, my Man Whore days are only a distant memory now but, This Fat Boy had one Hell of a Run because those plates said it all !!! :biggrin: *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19920310
> * :thumbsup: Yes I Do! Now here comes the but, It's time to retire the plates because Im not running around single any more, and I dont think it would be to kool sporting those plates with the wife sitting shotgun. (Growing up SUCKS!)
> 
> Well, my Man Whore days are only a distant memory now but, This Fat Boy had one Hell of a Run because those plates said it all !!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by srt1_@Feb 16 2011, 01:10 AM~19882020
> *you behind on tha news homie: :wow:
> Deadly Competition for the Lowrider Market
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> I remember being parked in this parking lot one nite when the pop bottle shop across the street caught on fire and the windows blew out. :nicoderm:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Studio 47

1986 and I have just turned 21 and full of, well you know. I had on several occasions’ visited 47 on the minor side of couse. And would look pass the obscured glass to the adult side know as Regina’s. Often wondering how it would be, and what adventures awaited me when I turn that special number, and the world opens up and LIFE BEGAINS.

21, and my friends have made plans to hit the spot that the whole East Side talked about, Club Regina’s. I must have taken as much time, if not more than a typical woman would try to find something to ware. (Don’t get mad lady’s, just stating fact) Fast forward to pulling up to the club. I had to make sure I was early so I could park out front. The ride was a 1980 Mazda RX7 blue in color with a LeBra up front and an IMSA Whale Tail in the rear. So for all you older gentlemen out there you know that the RX7 was the ride of choice.

I paid the man at the door and walk into a just about empty club. I knew this but, it was the price I was willing to pay for up front parking. Knowing that the homeboys would not be there for at least an hour and a half, I decided to hit the bar and start GETTING FUCKED UP!! I decided to go balls out on the hard stuff and leave beer in the rearview mirror for tonight. Buy the time the homies arrived, I was well beyond buzzing and they knew it.

The Homies. Mario, who was and still is to this day military, Jose, car club brother at the time, Jr, military as well & Lupe, car club brother at the time. All came walking in laughing that I was parked out front. Mario was shaking his head as he said “you must be some special kind of stupid coming that early, did you help set up the chairs and tables as well? My response, “fuck off, I’m 21, already drunk and I need another drink, so eat shit and buy me ALCAHOL NOW!!”

By now the club is just about packed, and there is FINE ASS WOMEN EVERYWERE!! It was like Disneyland for horny men, and I loved it. Just going to the restroom was fun as you set a path in order to rub up on as many ladies as possible. This is what it’s like on the other side of the obscured glass and thanking god for such a place. I know god should be the last person to thank BUT, hell I was drunk and 21, what do you expect.

I was on the dance floor more times than I could count and on one occasion, I jumped in the middle of a group of ladies dancing together and they were cool with it. We talked, laughed, sang to the music and just had one hell of a time. And wouldn’t you know I forgot all about the Homies and they were not happy because I was not doing an invite. Come on, It was 4 to 1 and me being the one in the group of ladies. There was no way in hell I was going to lessen my odds by inviting more guys over. Just because I was drunk, did not mean I was STUPID.

As the last call was announced, I was making progress with one of the ladies in the group. We talked for quite some time and I was trying to find the right time to ask for her number. Her friends would keep trying to get her to leave and it was starting to piss me off BUT, I had to stay cool and play the part. And YES, it was the UGLY ONE that wanted to leave, Fuck’in Cow! So I walked her out to the front of the club so I could REACH INTO MY RX7 AND GET A PEN TO WRITE DOWN HER NUMBER. It was a pimp move at the time, and it worked. She loved the ride and we did spend some time together.

So now here comes the rash of shit I knew was coming my way. The Homies are coming out of the club and Lupe as always has a lady in tow, Jose is calling all the girls that would not dance with him BITCHES, Jr called his lady to pick him up because Mario was using his “I’m in the military rap”. And just when I thought it was over this revelation came to mind, “I’m still drunk as fuck and who is going to dive me and my car home?” OH MARIO, QUITE YOU’RE GABBING GET THE FUCK OVER HERE!!! What I night to be 21 and living in San Jo.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 3 2011, 11:17 AM~20006623
> *Studio 47
> 
> 1986 and I have just turned 21 and full of, well you know. I had on several occasions’ visited 47 on the minor side of couse. And would look pass the obscured glass to the adult side know as Regina’s. Often wondering how it would be, and what adventures awaited me when I turn that special number, and the world opens up and LIFE BEGAINS.
> ...


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Mar 11 2011, 04:54 PM~20070049
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


*SO IS HIS SUNDAY NIGHT OLDIE SHOW, SAME OLDIES EVERY WEEKEND.SAME "LET'S STAY TOGETHER", LET'S GET IT ON, REASONS, JUST THE SAME OLDIES SINCE HIS SHOW'S BEEN AROUND * :twak: :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i remember bk then when it was really crackin really cruisin u saw actual lowriders not this shit wid big rims or stock cars out there thinkin they flossin doin somthin cuz its a brand new car when some of theese g bodys got more money into them 

and tha one car that always stands out to me when i think back then was tha burgudy 70's elco i dont remember whos it was i dont even like those years but man when i saw him hop tha bk for the first time i was like wtf i 5 cars bk n all i saw was tha bottom of his rear bumper in tha air i dont think cruuising ever gonna be like that again all this big rim shit killed it fkn rap videos ha ha cmon people dont be scared drive ur shit!!!!


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

TTT 4 KING AND STORY


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

themz were the dayz...


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by verde_@Mar 26 2011, 07:57 AM~20185074
> *i remember bk then when it was really crackin really cruisin u saw actual lowriders not this shit wid big rims or stock cars out there thinkin they flossin doin somthin cuz its a brand new car when some of theese g bodys got more money into them
> 
> and tha one car that always stands out to me when i think back then was tha burgudy 70's elco i dont remember whos it was i dont even like those years but man when i saw him hop tha bk for the first time i was like wtf i 5 cars bk n all i saw was tha bottom of his rear bumper in tha air i dont think cruuising ever gonna be like that again all this big rim shit killed it fkn rap videos ha ha cmon people dont be scared drive ur shit!!!!
> *


Damn dat waz da days. Wasn't day Genardos elko


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 28 2011, 07:27 PM~20205541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chop the roof off compa :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 28 2011, 08:44 PM~20205749
> *chop the roof off compa :biggrin:
> *


Jr just bought it he likes the old school minis :biggrin:


----------



## IKEBEAT (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

love the stories sum of u have wrote, its nothn like back in the days


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

TTT for pullin females on king n story :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: ha ha


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

I LOVE YOU EAST SAN JO!


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 18 2011, 02:32 PM~20366344
> *I LOVE YOU EAST SAN JO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Feb 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19862369
> *Shit Compa it took you this long to come in here .
> I know you have king and Story memories like hopping down King till your  battery falls out  :biggrin:
> *


i think that happin on el camino in santa clara :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 18 2011, 02:32 PM~20366344
> *I LOVE YOU EAST SAN JO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

NEW SHOW MAN! 

NEW PRANK CALLS & firme oldies. At 03:00 some old cholo dude is really ready to kill me because he thinks I want fight his grandson for picking on my son Betitio. It was nuts, he got crazy


CLICK HERE TO LISTEN NOW! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/beerrunbobby


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by verde_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 AM~20185074
> *i remember bk then when it was really crackin really cruisin u saw actual lowriders not this shit wid big rims or stock cars out there thinkin they flossin doin somthin cuz its a brand new car when some of theese g bodys got more money into them
> 
> and tha one car that always stands out to me when i think back then was tha burgudy 70's elco i dont remember whos it was i dont even like those years but man when i saw him hop tha bk for the first time i was like wtf i 5 cars bk n all i saw was tha bottom of his rear bumper in tha air i dont think cruuising ever gonna be like that again all this big rim shit killed it fkn rap videos ha ha cmon people dont be scared drive ur shit!!!!
> *



:wow: dude, you saw all that while sucking on your bottle? bro u like 22 or something. wut you know bout the good ol days on king and story? :twak: 
















:roflmao: just fucking with you bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: I just finished reading a book called those oldies but goodies by art rodriguez that i picked up at my high school library earlier this week. it was a really great book. the arthur art rodriguez writes about him self in his early child hood liveing and growning up in san jose he writes about cruising on story and king and cruising to a hang out place called tortillia flats in alum park. sorry about my grammer not very good at it. i highly recomend this book to all of you guys  i really enjoyed it very much.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

got some new video of story and king got to transfer it over from the tape found it cleaning out the garage lot of bad ass rides people gonna trip you might be on it aztlan imperials is on it and a bunch of other cars 90 91 and of course we on the video just a regular saturday looking like cinco de mayo this video will let people know what it was to cruise san jose on a regular weekend..........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 2 2011, 04:44 PM~20469238
> *:biggrin: I just finished reading a book called those oldies but goodies by art rodriguez that i picked up at my high school library earlier this week. it was a really great book. the arthur art rodriguez writes about him self in his early child hood liveing and growning up in san jose he writes about cruising on story and king and cruising to a hang out place called tortillia flats in alum park. sorry about my grammer not very good at it. i highly recomend this book to all of you guys  i really enjoyed it very much.
> *


where can you buy this book


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 2 2011, 04:48 PM~20469258
> *where can you buy this book
> *


i actilly got it at my high school but he has a link to all his books

http://eastsidedreams.com/
he has writen 4 books two that i have read i have read forggoten momories and those oldies but goodies the rest my school doesent have them yet


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

people who were there know it's King and Story, not Story and King. I'm jus sayin........... :roflmao: and if you're butt hurt take a deep breath, it'll be alright homie.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 2 2011, 11:44 PM~20473032
> *people who were there know it's King and Story, not Story and King. I'm jus sayin........... :roflmao: and if you're butt hurt take a deep breath, it'll be alright homie.
> *



THANK YOU FOR POSTING THAT. NOW I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE! :h5: :h5:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

i was their cruising a 63 ss ragtop lifted on og zeniths from cambell king and story or story and king put how you want i was out there rolling  look at the topic it says story & king


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 7 2010, 07:53 PM~19267536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94pzHVi04u0 primos car club now padrinos in san jose in the early 90's
> *


 this is another video


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 3 2011, 08:07 PM~20479469
> *i was their cruising a 63 ss ragtop lifted on og zeniths from cambell king and story or story and king put how you want i was out there rolling   look at the topic it says story & king
> *


obviously Lupe is not from SAN JO. Examples;
1) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_and_Story
2) http://wikimapia.org/9260364/King-and-Story
Those who know..... Just know! 
on that note im :inout:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wikimapia search World / USA / California / Alum_Rock , 2km from center Coordinates: 37°20'23"N 121°50'35"W 


King and Story (San Jose) 
A San Jose neighborhood is named after this intersection

South King Road is known for its raucous Cinco de Mayo celebrations, on which young people do tire burnouts on the street and fly Mexican flags on cars and everywhere. 
Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_and_Story 
This place is a building


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Oct 6 2008, 06:26 PM~11796223
> *WHATS GOIN ON I REMEMBER THIS TOPIC ORIGINALLY SAID --- KING & STORY THATS THE WAY WE ALWAYS REFFERED TO IT.  SOMEONE GOT CREATIVE AND FLIP IT AROUND. :nono:  BUT THATS OK I GUESS WE ALL KNOW WHERE IT ALL STARTED ....
> *


I asked this same question a few years back :0


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 3 2011, 12:44 AM~20473032
> *people who were there know it's King and Story, not Story and King. I'm jus sayin........... :roflmao: and if you're butt hurt take a deep breath, it'll be alright homie.
> *




:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@May 5 2011, 04:38 PM~20492226
> *I asked this same question a few years back  :0
> *



IT SHOULD BE CHANGE BACK TO KING & STORY :biggrin:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

MAN I REALLY MISS THOSE DAYS, I TRY AND TELL MY KIDS ABOUT IT BUT YOU CAN NEVER REALLY GET IT ACROSS WITH WORDS THATS SOMETHING YOU JUST HAD TO EXPERIENCE FOR YOUSELF TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IT WAS LIKE. EVERYTIME IM THERE I JUST CANT BELIEVE HOW MUCH IT DIED OUT. I NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD EVER GO AWAY. BUT I DO BELIEVE ALOT OF PEPS STARTED MOVING AWAY IN THE 90'S TOWARDS THE CENTRAL VALLEY AND TOOK WHAT WE GREW UP DOING TO THE CENTRAL VALLEY WITH US AS I DID IN 2002 AND WATCHED IT GROW OUT HERE BUT IN TURN WE ALSO HELPED IT DIE IN THE TOWN. IF WE COULD ALL GO BACK HOME FOR ONE WEEKEND DAMN WE WOULD HAVE THEM STREETS PACKED


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_18006437


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 6 2011, 10:09 AM~20497243
> *MAN I REALLY MISS THOSE DAYS, I TRY AND TELL MY KIDS ABOUT IT BUT YOU CAN NEVER REALLY GET IT ACROSS WITH WORDS THATS SOMETHING YOU JUST HAD TO EXPERIENCE FOR YOUSELF TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IT WAS LIKE. EVERYTIME IM THERE I JUST CANT BELIEVE HOW MUCH IT DIED OUT. I NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD EVER GO AWAY. BUT I DO BELIEVE ALOT OF PEPS STARTED MOVING AWAY IN THE 90'S TOWARDS THE CENTRAL VALLEY AND TOOK WHAT WE GREW UP DOING TO THE CENTRAL VALLEY WITH US AS I DID IN 2002 AND WATCHED IT GROW OUT HERE BUT IN TURN WE ALSO HELPED IT DIE IN THE TOWN. IF WE COULD ALL GO BACK HOME FOR ONE WEEKEND DAMN WE WOULD HAVE THEM STREETS PACKED
> *


Yeah you are right .
I moved out here in 01 ,it would be nice to cruise KING & STORY like we used to


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 6 2011, 09:09 AM~20497243
> *MAN I REALLY MISS THOSE DAYS, I TRY AND TELL MY KIDS ABOUT IT BUT YOU CAN NEVER REALLY GET IT ACROSS WITH WORDS THATS SOMETHING YOU JUST HAD TO EXPERIENCE FOR YOUSELF TO UNDERSTAND WHAT IT WAS LIKE. EVERYTIME IM THERE I JUST CANT BELIEVE HOW MUCH IT DIED OUT. I NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD EVER GO AWAY. BUT I DO BELIEVE ALOT OF PEPS STARTED MOVING AWAY IN THE 90'S TOWARDS THE CENTRAL VALLEY AND TOOK WHAT WE GREW UP DOING TO THE CENTRAL VALLEY WITH US AS I DID IN 2002 AND WATCHED IT GROW OUT HERE BUT IN TURN WE ALSO HELPED IT DIE IN THE TOWN. IF WE COULD ALL GO BACK HOME FOR ONE WEEKEND DAMN WE WOULD HAVE THEM STREETS PACKED
> *


x2


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

those were the good old days cruising till 4am and beyond


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

modesto64 said:


> ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

tonyo 67 said:


> *those were the good old days cruising till 4am and beyond*


:wow: who would do such a thing!?!












:biggrin: Sad thing is I dont think I could hang that long anymore  nevermind, if it was like back then.. :thumbsup: wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

uniques66 said:


> Back in the 70's it was kicking Back in JB parking lot waiting for frisco clubs to pull in. A beer in one hand , and a switch in the other. Watching the sun come up over the mountains on the EASTSIDE and still watching cars ride down Story Road! Hooking up with a Fine Home Girl, then head on down to Motel Row on Montery Road. Car Club Plaques Flying EVERYWERE. The cars you would see on the BLVD, would be the same cars at any given car show. Back then WE enjoyed our car, NOT STORED OUR CAR.
> 
> And when I built my Malibu in the 80's, I would Hop it, Race it, and do brake stands with my car one weekend. And the next weekend it would be at a show on jack-stands, full mirrors bumper to bumper with all four wheels off and letting it all hang out.* Build your ride and have fun with your ride because you ONLY LIVE ONCE!!!  *


Well said Homie...

My car from my Story and King Rd day.. Never built a show car just your plan ol'average lowrider.. 69 Chevelle Malibu was my choice back in the day..


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

i remember one of my homies had the house to himself because his parents were out of town.. so we got a keg and decided to go find some ladies in my regal... long story short we find a car load of chicks and we follow them to their house where another carload of chicks is waiting... both carloads start to follow us to the pad off of king rd. and theyre all drinking throwing bottles out of the car ready to party .. and what do you know the SJPD pull up right behind us and pull us over for no reason (but being mexican in a lowrider) and the ladies take off and we never seen em again... they were all fine too.... DAMN!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> Well said Homie...
> 
> My car from my Story and King Rd day.. Never built a show car just your plan ol'average lowrider.. 69 Chevelle Malibu was my choice back in the day..


 car looked good.......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

lupe said:


> car looked good.......


Thx homie.. Still put'n it down out here in Texas..


NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth)


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Thx homie.. Still put'n it down out here in Texas..
> 
> 
> 
> NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth)


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

unique66 paul u ever talk to virgil and julio??? rememeber them back in the day wit there oldsmobile cutlass virgil had a dark blue purple and julio had his brown olds cutty???? man i used to cruise with him back in the day with my brother and his regal


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW.... :wow: Everyone had some great stories about crusing on King & Story. Alot of them had mentioned all the O.G hangout spots. But there was one that was'nt mentioned. The old unempolyment office on King & Alam rock... Who remembers the old Unemployment parking lot on King and Alam rock? I remember it like it was yesterday. I remember going crusing with my uncle in his 64 S.S in the early 80's. I was a young kid at the time about 5 or 6 years old. I used to love to help him wash and clean up his lowrider on those saturday afternoons. Because I knew that night we were going to go for an all night cruse on the Blvd....:biggrin: and soon as we got ready to hit the strip. I would always jump in the back seat, because to me that spot to be at. Becaue it always had the best views of the Blvd. I remember I loved to watch all the lowriders as they are hopping, and hitting their switches as they ride down the Blvd. We would start on story and then hit king as we are riding ass dropped bumping the Bar-Kays... Freaky Behavior... that was his crusing jam to ride to.... :biggrin: We would stop at Pink Elephant on the way to meet up with his Homies, and then we would all roll out the unempolyment office to chill. Thats the spot that I will always remember. And that was always my unlce's favorite spot where he loved to be at every staurday night. That place is long gone now, but I will always remember those days hanging out all night with my unlce as a kid.... untill this day we still talk about those nights when he used to take me crusing, and that I used to love to sit in the back seat..... :biggrin: Those were the days. Good times, Good stuff..... Good Memories...


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:A lot of memories on king&story younger generation have no clue, what's it really like to cruise we need to bring that back for our new generation to get them more involved in cars keep them out of gangs if it was'nt for king&story i would have never been into cars,the love of cars saved me and the girls who love them :thumbsup:youngsters that's one way to get you layed a bad ass ride peace&cars,,,,,,,,,keep lowriding,,:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

four 0 eight said:


> unique66 paul u ever talk to virgil and julio??? rememeber them back in the day wit there oldsmobile cutlass virgil had a dark blue purple and julio had his brown olds cutty???? man i used to cruise with him back in the day with my brother and his regal


I can not remember the last time I talked to Virgil & Julio. I do remember that those 2 guys were always at my house wanting me to do something else to there cars!!! They are some Kool Cats and had a real love for Low Riding back in the days. I would always see them on the BLVD hitting those switches and beating up there cars every weekend!! I wounder what those guys are doing now???


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

u guys have great stories.. but truth is all the youngsters look up to u guys.. and honestly i thnk king n story will never b the same cuz all the die hards are older with families but its u guys who are the only ones who can uphold the tradition cuz u need to think bout it..alot of u guys were too young to drive so u went with frenz..neighbors..family..etc...so its up to u guys to show the youngsters .. who knows u jus might save some1s life.. i know the lowriding scene savd some1 i love.. real tlk.. so dont just tlk bout it b about it.i know im just a girl but i keep it real


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

esjmami said:


> u guys have great stories.. but truth is all the youngsters look up to u guys.. and honestly i thnk king n story will never b the same cuz all the die hards are older with families but its u guys who are the only ones who can uphold the tradition cuz u need to think bout it..alot of u guys were too young to drive so u went with frenz..neighbors..family..etc...so its up to u guys to show the youngsters .. who knows u jus might save some1s life.. i know the lowriding scene savd some1 i love.. real tlk.. so dont just tlk bout it b about it.i know im just a girl but i keep it real


Beleve Me, Its been tried time & time again. Its seems like the new gereration feels like its all about Car Show and having an Impala now a days. The days of seeing every car in the car show riding down the Blvd are a thing of the past. The amount of money poured into these Rolling Works Of Art are Insane. So I do understand that driving them is not a very good Idea.

Long gone are the days of individuality and experssing yourself through what ever car you had to build or wanted to build. It now about having an Impala and or looking down on other that do not have one. In my opinion, Its Stright Bull Shit. Yes I have owned many Impalas in the past, and still have a few But, I have also built unpopular cars as well. (Galixe, Maverick, Chevelle, Pinto) Why, Expression of what I love to do, leading my own way without having to follow what other say Low Riding is all about. Untill the younger generation brakes free of the Typical Stereo Type Low Rider and Mind Set, The Blvd is going to say DEAD. Its just the sad Truth.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

uniques66 said:


> Beleve Me, Its been tried time & time again. Its seems like the new gereration feels like its all about Car Show and having an Impala now a days. The days of seeing every car in the car show riding down the Blvd are a thing of the past. The amount of money poured into these Rolling Works Of Art are Insane. So I do understand that driving them is not a very good Idea.
> 
> Long gone are the days of individuality and experssing yourself through what ever car you had to build or wanted to build. It now about having an Impala and or looking down on other that do not have one. In my opinion, Its Stright Bull Shit. Yes I have owned many Impalas in the past, and still have a few But, I have also built unpopular cars as well. (Galixe, Maverick, Chevelle, Pinto) Why, Expression of what I love to do, leading my own way without having to follow what other say Low Riding is all about. Untill the younger generation brakes free of the Typical Stereo Type Low Rider and Mind Set, The Blvd is going to say DEAD. Its just the sad Truth.


Well said... I was a Chevelle Malibu man myself...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

esjmami said:


> u guys have great stories.. but truth is all the youngsters look up to u guys.. and honestly i thnk king n story will never b the same cuz all the die hards are older with families but its u guys who are the only ones who can uphold the tradition cuz u need to think bout it..alot of u guys were too young to drive so u went with frenz..neighbors..family..etc...so its up to u guys to show the youngsters .. who knows u jus might save some1s life.. i know the lowriding scene savd some1 i love.. real tlk.. so dont just tlk bout it b about it.i know im just a girl but i keep it real


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

There was nothing like it it cruising till 4 or 5 am it was never late to head out to san jose it be midnight and we roll out of south san francisco like nothing getting off on story and heading over to king jam packed.........good ol days.......


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

S.J convrt59 said:


> WOW.... :wow: Everyone had some great stories about crusing on King & Story. Alot of them had mentioned all the O.G hangout spots. But there was one that was'nt mentioned. The old unempolyment office on King & Alam rock... Who remembers the old Unemployment parking lot on King and Alam rock? I remember it like it was yesterday. I remember going crusing with my uncle in his 64 S.S in the early 80's. I was a young kid at the time about 5 or 6 years old. I used to love to help him wash and clean up his lowrider on those saturday afternoons. Because I knew that night we were going to go for an all night cruse on the Blvd....:biggrin: and soon as we got ready to hit the strip. I would always jump in the back seat, because to me that spot to be at. Becaue it always had the best views of the Blvd. I remember I loved to watch all the lowriders as they are hopping, and hitting their switches as they ride down the Blvd. We would start on story and then hit king as we are riding ass dropped bumping the Bar-Kays... Freaky Behavior... that was his crusing jam to ride to.... :biggrin: We would stop at Pink Elephant on the way to meet up with his Homies, and then we would all roll out the unempolyment office to chill. Thats the spot that I will always remember. And that was always my unlce's favorite spot where he loved to be at every staurday night. That place is long gone now, but I will always remember those days hanging out all night with my unlce as a kid.... untill this day we still talk about those nights when he used to take me crusing, and that I used to love to sit in the back seat..... :biggrin: Those were the days. Good times, Good stuff..... Good Memories...





1963-ismael said:


> :thumbsup:A lot of memories on king&story younger generation have no clue, what's it really like to cruise we need to bring that back for our new generation to get them more involved in cars keep them out of gangs if it was'nt for king&story i would have never been into cars,the love of cars saved me and the girls who love them :thumbsup:youngsters that's one way to get you layed a bad ass ride peace&cars,,,,,,,,,keep lowriding,,:thumbsup:





uniques66 said:


> I can not remember the last time I talked to Virgil & Julio. I do remember that those 2 guys were always at my house wanting me to do something else to there cars!!! They are some Kool Cats and had a real love for Low Riding back in the days. I would always see them on the BLVD hitting those switches and beating up there cars every weekend!! I wounder what those guys are doing now???





esjmami said:


> u guys have great stories.. but truth is all the youngsters look up to u guys.. and honestly i thnk king n story will never b the same cuz all the die hards are older with families but its u guys who are the only ones who can uphold the tradition cuz u need to think bout it..alot of u guys were too young to drive so u went with frenz..neighbors..family..etc...so its up to u guys to show the youngsters .. who knows u jus might save some1s life.. i know the lowriding scene savd some1 i love.. real tlk.. so dont just tlk bout it b about it.i know im just a girl but i keep it real





uniques66 said:


> Beleve Me, Its been tried time & time again. Its seems like the new gereration feels like its all about Car Show and having an Impala now a days. The days of seeing every car in the car show riding down the Blvd are a thing of the past. The amount of money poured into these Rolling Works Of Art are Insane. So I do understand that driving them is not a very good Idea.
> 
> Long gone are the days of individuality and experssing yourself through what ever car you had to build or wanted to build. It now about having an Impala and or looking down on other that do not have one. In my opinion, Its Stright Bull Shit. Yes I have owned many Impalas in the past, and still have a few But, I have also built unpopular cars as well. (Galixe, Maverick, Chevelle, Pinto) Why, Expression of what I love to do, leading my own way without having to follow what other say Low Riding is all about. Untill the younger generation brakes free of the Typical Stereo Type Low Rider and Mind Set, The Blvd is going to say DEAD. Its just the sad Truth.





lupe said:


> There was nothing like it it cruising till 4 or 5 am it was never late to head out to san jose it be midnight and we roll out of south san francisco like nothing getting off on story and heading over to king jam packed.........good ol days.......



This is what I was waiting for .
And I know there is alot more out there .
:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well said mr lemus,, 
If I had all the money I'd build 70s montes, and regals, and LINCKINGS, thunderbirds, etc, old sku, I remember my brother responsible for what I enjoy doin used to have, , all in 70z thunderbird, Monte , and regal, 
And till this day he's finishing up a frame off 77 Monte, and his son also has a 77, 
Point is build wut u Like not what others want u to build???

Nex on my schedule


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DELGADO58 said:


> Well said mr lemus,,
> If I had all the money I'd build 70s montes, and regals, and LINCKINGS, thunderbirds, etc, old sku, I remember my brother responsible for what I enjoy doin used to have, , all in 70z thunderbird, Monte , and regal,
> And till this day he's finishing up a frame off 77 Monte, and his son also has a 77,
> Point is build wut u Like not what others want u to build???
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

To me King and Story was always a family thing. I'm 46 and I was second generation cruising there. My uncle who used to take us to the car shows at the fairgrounds when I was in Jr. high used to be out there with his homeboys in a lincoln. I used to take my son and daughter sometimes. Even my sister who was pretty much a straight "A" student remembers cruising my lowrider out there when I had more than one car out there on the same night. She workd for a medical company and one day recently they asked their employees to make a collage of what they liked doing and they could't beleive she was out there. The media , popo's and the knucleheads f'd things up, so the reputation wasn't too good. I'm glad my kids were at least out there with me even though it was a packed as when I started back in the 80's. I still have my Caddy and my son has my 59 I used to cruise out there. He just finished his twin turbo G35 with custom pearl blue paint. http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/6470352001/in/photostream here his 59 that I used to cruise that we can hopefully restore soon. http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/48460543/in/set-72057594063596556


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:Memories live on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:angel:,,,,KING&STORY NEVER FORGET ,:angel:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,my best memories were on the boulevard someday we should all meet on that famous intersection NAME the DATE CINCO de MAYO?????????????????:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

uniques66 said:


> Beleve Me, Its been tried time & time again. Its seems like the new gereration feels like its all about Car Show and having an Impala now a days. The days of seeing every car in the car show riding down the Blvd are a thing of the past. The amount of money poured into these Rolling Works Of Art are Insane. So I do understand that driving them is not a very good Idea.
> 
> Long gone are the days of individuality and experssing yourself through what ever car you had to build or wanted to build. It now about having an Impala and or looking down on other that do not have one. In my opinion, Its Stright Bull Shit. Yes I have owned many Impalas in the past, and still have a few But, I have also built unpopular cars as well. (Galixe, Maverick, Chevelle, Pinto) Why, Expression of what I love to do, leading my own way without having to follow what other say Low Riding is all about. Untill the younger generation brakes free of the Typical Stereo Type Low Rider and Mind Set, The Blvd is going to say DEAD. Its just the sad Truth.


 i must say alot of us tried this past year to get people to cruise again, there's always an excuse..but it's better to have tried and failed than to have not tried at all...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T :nicoderm:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::facepalm:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

uniques66 said:


> Beleve Me, Its been tried time & time again. Its seems like the new gereration feels like its all about Car Show and having an Impala now a days. The days of seeing every car in the car show riding down the Blvd are a thing of the past. The amount of money poured into these Rolling Works Of Art are Insane. So I do understand that driving them is not a very good Idea.
> 
> Long gone are the days of individuality and experssing yourself through what ever car you had to build or wanted to build. It now about having an Impala and or looking down on other that do not have one. In my opinion, Its Stright Bull Shit. Yes I have owned many Impalas in the past, and still have a few But, I have also built unpopular cars as well. (Galixe, Maverick, Chevelle, Pinto) Why, Expression of what I love to do, leading my own way without having to follow what other say Low Riding is all about. Untill the younger generation brakes free of the Typical Stereo Type Low Rider and Mind Set, The Blvd is going to say DEAD. Its just the sad Truth.


i feel u i get shit because i prefer a g body over an impala people say theyre low budget or step it up but i ain broke i just happen to like g bodies


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a.html

http://www.facebook.com/events/344078182269131/


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

verde said:


> i feel u i get shit because i prefer a g body over an impala people say theyre low budget or step it up but i ain broke i just happen to like g bodies


*Right On my Low Riding Brother!!
Stick to your GUNS and build what you like and not what other say you should build. If they feel its such a problem, then tell them to buy & build you an Impala. Im sure it will Shut Them The Fuck Up:thumbsup:
And by the way, back in 1982, I went to the Olds Dealer and picked up a New Cutlass, drove it home, jacked it up, pulled off the stocks and replaced them with a set of 5 (I had to have a spair as well) 13x7 Cross Lace Z's!! So I am a BIG FAN of G-Bodys to *


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

My wife is from S.J., and whenever we go there, I always try to hit up the cruising spots. But it's always dead, just like it is here in Sacramento. It's sad cuz I remember the days of crowded blvds. and everyone just having fun.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yup good ol days ;(


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


> Yup good ol days ;(


*I MEMBER *


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BarneyRubble (Sep 19, 2011)

big nipples


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

esjmami said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:h5: i member to homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think its like that everywhere. Here in AZ, the cruising is not the same as back in the day. Was the 90s for me. grew up in a small town but people would come from the surrounding towns and even the city to our cruise spot... I think its the cops that killed it. They didn't let us cruise no more. I never been bto story and king but seen vids and it was bad ass. I would like to get cruising , real cruising, not jjst parkin cars, back to poppin here in PHX. That's my favorite part of lowriding, not shows, not hopping, but cruising.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Police say a barroom brawl at Carlos Goldstein's Restaurant and Cantina left one man dead and two others injured.
The slaying happened outside the restaurant in the 1100 block of Murphy Avenue. 

http://m.mercurynews.com/sjm/db_101...=DWQpp6zm&storycount=14&detailindex=8&pn=&ps=

two of these guys that were shot are from san jose and are my cousins Ruben and Anthony Salazar aka 'spanky' unfortunately Anthony died at the hospital :tears: the family will be having a car wash fundraiser this coming sunday March 4th to help pay for funeral expenses, the rest will be given to his wife and his 3 kids..

https://www.facebook.com/events/354728257892253/

the carwash will be at Valencia's Auto Upholstery 83 n 27th san jose, ca 95116 at 9am till .. ...if your on santa clara street going downtown after you pass the railroad tracks turn right after Mcdonalds and thats 27th street..We will appreciate any donations THANK YOU! R.I.P PRIMO


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your relative. Rip :angel:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

littlerascle59 said:


> Sorry to hear about your relative. Rip :angel:


 


66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Sorry for your loss my condolences to you and the family


 thanks!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

esjmami said:


> Police say a barroom brawl at Carlos Goldstein's Restaurant and Cantina left one man dead and two others injured.
> The slaying happened outside the restaurant in the 1100 block of Murphy Avenue.
> 
> http://m.mercurynews.com/sjm/db_101...=DWQpp6zm&storycount=14&detailindex=8&pn=&ps=
> ...


Sorry for your loss my condolences to you and the family


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

chulo 63 from san jose


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a.html
[/URL]
http://www.facebook.com/events/344078182269131/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-11.html LAST YEAR PICS


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

:h5:








:nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT let's get these lowlows back on the streets were they belong Story N King Raised miss seeing all the lowlows out there cruising, hittin switches, hoppin, hoppin against each other hanging out streets an side walks an parking lots packed every were miss it all let's get these beautiful work of arts back on the streets


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT For San Jose Story N King lets get the blvd crackin agin on the weekends an after car shows an events an bbqs lets cruise the lowlows an kick back an hang out an have a good time an get the lowlows back out there on the streets were they belong too many traler queens now a days mostly after big or small car show or events or bbqs alot of people just run home instead of bein out there cruisin right after all these events like it use be real riders drive there lowlows an cruise


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*In loving memory of Philip "Fish" Piseno*_


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Coming from Santa maria we use to go to alot of shows up in San Jose ...i always enjoyed the night before cruising King and Story bumper to bumper .....back in 95-96 car dancing was real big i remember coming to a stop light and a car from aztlan Imperals would start hoping the ass all what you could hear was the chains snatching.....the last show we ever went to up there was a show thrown by i believe low rider hydraulics ....we took a hopper up there and got to the show and the hop was cancled ......so we took it off the trailer in the parking lot and hopped it and it seemed like a 100 cars came out of nowhere and started doing there thing....during this time i remember Ben Centenio with the mazda ...started out with a long bed s-10 ....lol Bill mathews I think was his name with a impala hopper and also Del toro was big back then as well as t&d .....from Santa maria we would cruise locally on broadway ,Fresno was blackstone ,Visalia was mooney ,Bakersfield was chester and Oxnard was saviers....we use to care about the cruise more back then then the show ....man very good times in my late teens thought i was the shit in my 64 rag lol....I remember hurring up to get off work on fri and saturday to go hit the blvd...its totally diffrent now every one trailers there car we use to only trailer hoppers .....once again great times in my life....


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

black1962impala said:


> chulo 63 from san jose
> View attachment 451820
> View attachment 451821
> View attachment 451823
> ...


Love the set up man, really neat. And the interior too. Thumbs up 
How is it hinged, do you mind showin the hinges n frame?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SupremeAir said:


> Coming from Santa maria we use to go to alot of shows up in San Jose ...i always enjoyed the night before cruising King and Story bumper to bumper .....back in 95-96 car dancing was real big i remember coming to a stop light and a car from aztlan Imperals would start hoping the ass all what you could hear was the chains snatching.....the last show we ever went to up there was a show thrown by i believe low rider hydraulics ....we took a hopper up there and got to the show and the hop was cancled ......so we took it off the trailer in the parking lot and hopped it and it seemed like a 100 cars came out of nowhere and started doing there thing....during this time i remember Ben Centenio with the mazda ...started out with a long bed s-10 ....lol Bill mathews I think was his name with a impala hopper and also Del toro was big back then as well as t&d .....from Santa maria we would cruise locally on broadway ,Fresno was blackstone ,Visalia was mooney ,Bakersfield was chester and Oxnard was saviers....we use to care about the cruise more back then then the show ....man very good times in my late teens thought i was the shit in my 64 rag lol....I remember hurring up to get off work on fri and saturday to go hit the blvd...its totally diffrent now every one trailers there car we use to only trailer hoppers .....once again great times in my life....


nice story bro I like hear stories espeically if there lowrider stories yea bro times have changed now days everyone wants to trailer there lowlows rather then drive them its sad cause cruising is also part of the lowrider lifestyle not just car shows it seems like alot of people forgot about cruising and plastic trophyes which I dont really care for all I care for is cruising and hopping hitting switches and having a good time im a street rider we gotta start getting street sesion going agin


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

H0PSH0P said:


>


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SupremeAir said:


> Coming from Santa maria we use to go to alot of shows up in San Jose ...i always enjoyed the night before cruising King and Story bumper to bumper .....back in 95-96 car dancing was real big i remember coming to a stop light and a car from aztlan Imperals would start hoping the ass all what you could hear was the chains snatching.....the last show we ever went to up there was a show thrown by i believe low rider hydraulics ....we took a hopper up there and got to the show and the hop was cancled ......so we took it off the trailer in the parking lot and hopped it and it seemed like a 100 cars came out of nowhere and started doing there thing....during this time i remember Ben Centenio with the mazda ...started out with a long bed s-10 ....lol Bill mathews I think was his name with a impala hopper and also Del toro was big back then as well as t&d .....from Santa maria we would cruise locally on broadway ,Fresno was blackstone ,Visalia was mooney ,Bakersfield was chester and Oxnard was saviers....we use to care about the cruise more back then then the show ....man very good times in my late teens thought i was the shit in my 64 rag lol....I remember hurring up to get off work on fri and saturday to go hit the blvd...its totally diffrent now every one trailers there car we use to only trailer hoppers .....once again great times in my life....


I remember that show my homies had a Nissan king cab car dancer we took and got turned away so we started fucking around hoping three Santa Clara with some primerd up cutlass all the way to the freeway good old days hahaha


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

YUP


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Psta said:


>


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

EL63VIVE said:


>


hell yea thats a nice pic of evil 63 cruising the streets, we all gotta get back on that level and get everyone and all the car clubs and solo rides and unite and get back out there cruising again san jose has alot of lowlows but no one really wants to come out and cruise and hang out anymore alot of the lowlows just sit in the garage collecting dust tile the next car show or event


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

black1962impala said:


> chulo 63 from san jose
> View attachment 451820
> View attachment 451821
> View attachment 451823
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25viE0P2o3c&feature=related:thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

verde said:


> i feel u i get shit because i prefer a g body over an impala people say theyre low budget or step it up but i ain broke i just happen to like g bodies


I love G-bodies too. I have a Lincoln and Caddy, but I prefer rolling my Cutty!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

verde said:


> i feel u i get shit because i prefer a g body over an impala people say theyre low budget or step it up but i ain broke i just happen to like g bodies



Gbodys are pieces of shit step your game up!

Wait, wut?


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> hell yea thats a nice pic of evil 63 cruising the streets, we all gotta get back on that level and get everyone and all the car clubs and solo rides and unite and get back out there cruising again san jose has alot of lowlows but no one really wants to come out and cruise and hang out anymore alot of the lowlows just sit in the garage collecting dust tile the next car show or event


 thats not evil 63......thats EL63VIVE!!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

EL63VIVE said:


> thats not evil 63......thats EL63VIVE!!!!


my bad bro I seen your 63 at a car show awhile back I read your sign wrong I passed by so quick that day your 63 hella clean and glad to see your a street rider much props bro


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> my bad bro I seen your 63 at a car show awhile back I read your sign wrong I passed by so quick that day your 63 hella clean and glad to see your a street rider much props bro


Thanks...


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Video by "JLLP"


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cruz'n cinco de mayo in 95


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

CCC925 said:


> Cruz'n cinco de mayo in 95


Thanks for sharing this pic with us it brings back alot of memories from how story N king use to look like and one of the years that lowriding was still big and mostly everyone had a lowlow and cruising was still big out here in san jose and alot of out of towners from all over would come out here to cruise with us dam what a shame as I drive down the same streets that were once cruising spots out here all I see is emptiness no lowlows in sight its really sad theres too manny lowlows out here for them to just sit in the garage we gotta get all the lowlows back out here again and get all the car clubs and the solo rides to start supporting each other better and more and events cruising we gotta start getting that shit cracking again get all the car clubs and solo rides out here bring the rides out and cruise and have a good time like we all use too


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR STORY N KING SUMMER IS AROUND THE CORNER LETS GET ALL OUR LOWRIDER READY WASH AND DETAILED AND PULL THEM OUT OF THE GARAGE LETS GET SAN JO CRACKIN AGAIN AND GET ALL THE LOCAL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND THE OUT OF TOWNER LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOME TO JOIN US AND START CRUISING LETS GET ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TOGETHER AND MAKE THIS HAPPEN CRUISE AND HAVE FUN


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


i always liked this car, is still around?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*San Jose,Ca 2928 Alum Rock ave..Let's make this spot a kick back every Wednesday til October 30th Good vibe for Automotive Enthusiasts.....So bring out the Rides and join us, lets keep on going forward and keep the Wednesday Mi Ranchito Taqueria Tradition Alive..N Well..:thumbsup:*


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

knightbandit88 said:


> View attachment 630805
> *San Jose,Ca 2928 Alum Rock ave..Let's make this spot a kick back every Wednesday til October 30th Good vibe for Automotive Enthusiasts.....So bring out the Rides and join us, lets keep on going forward and keep the Wednesday Mi Ranchito Taqueria Tradition Alive..N Well..:thumbsup:*


What is the nearest cross street for this spot?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

~esjmami~ said:


> What is the nearest cross street for this spot?


Its between Capitol ave and White Rd, Its near by James Lick High School baseball field, near by are a firestation, Lowes , Mountain Mikes,


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR STORY N KING ROAD CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> > KING & STORY ROAD.
> >
> > Imagine your modern day Cinco De Mayo weekend that you think was the best you have ever been a part of. Now imagine the same amount of people and times it by 2. Now you have just a small taste of what KING & STORY was like EVERY SUMMER WEEKEND FOR YEARS.
> >
> ...


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*T.T.T.*_


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR STORY N KING I MISS THOSE JAM PACK CRUISING DAYS LOWRIDERS FOR DAYS ON THE BLVD EVERYWERE


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:,


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

we ganna do it live on story N king big cruise night July 27th TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

King n story


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

To the top for king y story


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miss them days New berrys 7/11 jack in the box , shakys pizza


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

modesto64 said:


> Miss them days New berrys 7/11 jack in the box , shakys pizza


 yup me too bro them days too this were I grow up, I wish all the lowlows would come together more often and cruise at least sunday afternoons would be good


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Also that shakeys would cone back


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>



garbage


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

SJRaider18 said:


> Also that shakeys would cone back


Wow he said Shakeys man that was the spot


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww mann Shakeys....now you guys getting me hungry....I remember I use cut class just to go shakeys buffet during the weekdayz! damn I missed that placed


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Start a petition to bring em back to essj...
I seen they have one in l.a. when i went down there a couple yrs. Back


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

For Duke's SC Co. Movie Night: We'll be watching ~ KICK ASS 2 ~


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT STORY N KING


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

From back in the 70s


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## T bird chris (Aug 6, 2021)

YYo


GOOT said:


> Back in 94-95 we would cruise story and king then down santa clara and back all night long. Me and my crew rolled slammed old vw bugs. Our car club was called "European Bombs"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GOOT said:


> Back in 94-95 we would cruise story and king then down santa clara and back all night long. Me and my crew rolled slammed old vw bugs. Our car club was called "European Bombs"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo bro it's one of your old club members what ride did you have hit me up been tryn to find any of you for years


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT FOR KING & STORY AND THE REAL RIDERS!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

East Side San Jose.. Cruzed Story & King & the Star Light Ball Room, this goes a ways back and Sunday's at La Raza park. circa 1975....1969 Chevelle Malibu Hopping Mad..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Who remembers Dico East back in the later 70's how it was back then? Only the OG cats like my self would remember this; You would not move for hours just sitting in your ride from all corners from AlumRock, Capital Express Way, Tully Rd, and McLaughlin with King & Story in the middle of it all including All of the parking lots full to the bone. Yes I had a "BUCKET" back then, 66 Rivi primed baby blue. Crusin till the sun came over the East Hills. Man I miss those days. You would run out of gas back then and have to push your ride to the side walk.


Star Light Ball Room.. only real OG's willl know what it became..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Vic, right on-- we may have crossed paths at one time or another.. I was always out and about on the East side, hung around a lot over on South 11th st /10th st also.. My cuz'n lived on So. 9th st
> 
> Here's the car I had before I left San Jo..


----------

